# SMF February 2021 Challenge - Circling Taiwan Swirl



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome to the February 2021 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Circling Taiwan Swirl.

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and have been a SMF member for at least one month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

 *                    *                    *                    *

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.
The entry thread will open on *February 18, 2021 at 11:59 pm GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).
After the closing date on *February 24, 2021 at 11:59 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from *February 25-27, 2021* and the winner will be announced on *February 28, 2021*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.
Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.
All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
                                       *                    *                    *                    * 
*SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE FEBRUARY 2021 CHALLENGE*

1. You will make your soap using the Circling Taiwan Technique.

2. You will need to use a log/loaf mold with dividers (either a standard or tall & skinny mold will work for this). If you don’t have dividers, cardboard or corrugated plastic cut to fit will work perfectly well (see photo below). I will also provide a link to a video tutorial to making dividers.

3. You must use at least 3 colors, one of which can be uncolored batter.

4. The swirl tool should be inserted all the way to the bottom of your mold for both the Taiwan Swirl and circling around the edges of the mold. A minimum of 3 complete circles around the edge of the mold must be made, but it is up to you how many more times you want to do this to achieve the look you want.

5. Your soap will be cut horizontally, and your entry photo must include 2 soap bars. See photos below illustrating how to cut (linked videos also include cutting).

*HELPFUL TIPS:*

1. Choose colors with high contrast.

2. Pour a small amount of each color into each of the divided sections to keep colors seeping under the dividers to a minimum. Then go back and finish pouring each color.

3. Keep something close by to place your dividers in/on when they are pulled from the mold. Even if you scrape the batter off as you pull the dividers out, they are still a bit messy.

4. Note – you will still have a good result if your dividers aren’t perfectly straight. You can see from the photos, I used cardboard that was too thin, and it bowed a little. Likewise, you can see that one of my pink colors ‘disappeared’ when swirling, so don’t be concerned if this happens.

5. I have found that pouring at light trace and waiting for the batter to slightly thicken after the dividers are removed, if necessary, works best for me with my slow-moving lard recipe.

6. I have used a chopstick and a spoon handle as swirl tools.

7. After the perimeter circling is done, I usually run a skewer through the center. I have included a photo where I did this to half of the soap and left the other half as is when the circling is complete.

8. Please ask for clarification, or any questions you have.

9. Have fun, and good luck!

                                        *                    *                    *                    * 

Cardboard dividers




After the Taiwan Swirl (looks like quite a mess, doesn’t it)



After circling the perimeter (I went around 5 times. I also added a center line with a skewer to half the loaf to show an option – you do you!)



To cut:
First cut your soap to the length you want it to be (in my case it was about 3”):



Turn your block 90 degrees to make the second, horizontal cut through the center of your loaf:



The result:




Helpful links:
How to make dividers by Teri Endsley of Tree Marie Soapworks


Also from Tree Marie Soapworks – Teri has several YouTube videos featuring this technique with a variety of swirling tool sizes. Here is one of them


From MGT Seifen Trend


By Elaine Wright (a long video – the pour starts at about 9:45)


From Brambleberry


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 1, 2021)

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while


----------



## KimW (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try!  Yippeeeee


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!


----------



## KimW (Feb 1, 2021)

@GemstonePony and @Misschief - I've never done this swirl.  Which of the videos would you suggest I study?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2021)

KimW said:


> @GemstonePony and @Misschief - I've never done this swirl.  Which of the videos would you suggest I study?


Not Misschief or GemstonePony, but if you are only going to watch one of the videos, I'd start with the one from Tree Marie. She uses a loaf splitter for her horizontal cut, but she is so thorough in explaining her process.


----------



## KimW (Feb 1, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Not Misschief or GemstonePony, but if you are only going to watch one of the videos, I'd start with the one from Tree Marie. She uses a loaf splitter for her horizontal cut, but she is so thorough in explaining her process.


Thank you!  I'm going to watch all of them, just wondering which would be the best for someone who's never done this technique.   I shall check out Tree Marie first!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 1, 2021)

KimW said:


> @GemstonePony and @Misschief - I've never done this swirl.  Which of the videos would you suggest I study?


I like Tree Marie's video, but I haven't watched that many. One word of advice I wish I'd known is too make more batter than you need and fill the mold higher than you think you'll need for the cross-bars. Not only do the dividers take up space, making your mold look like it has more in it than it does, but they also take batter with them when they leave, so you lose more batter than just the volume of the dividers.


----------



## DKing (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!                                                                                                
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!  
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!


----------



## amd (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!  
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one! 
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again

@dibbles you reading my mind?! I was digging through drawers this weekend and found my Taiwan swirling dowels and thought "I need to make a Taiwan swirl". Well played, Universe, well played.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2021)

amd said:


> @dibbles you reading my mind?! I was digging through drawers this weekend and found my Taiwan swirling dowels and thought "I need to make a Taiwan swirl". Well played, Universe, well played.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 1, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 1, 2021)

@dibbles is it required to use the same swirling tool for both the back-and-forth swirl and the circling swirl? I was considering using a wide tool for back and forth and a thinner one for circling, but it's not clear if that would be allowed.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> @dibbles is it required to use the same swirling tool for both the back-and-forth swirl and the circling swirl? I was considering using a wide tool for back and forth and a thinner one for circling, but it's not clear if that would be allowed.


You can use whatever tool/tools you like. What you are suggesting is perfectly A-OK!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 2, 2021)

I could probably actually nail this but I'd have to get another mold and I need more space for curing.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 2, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!


----------



## melonpan (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't meet the requirements so I think I'll try to do this outside of the challenge 

I only have one mica and three clays right now, I was wondering if anyone has tried doing the Taiwan swirl with clays rather than colours?


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 2, 2021)

melonpan said:


> I don't meet the requirements so I think I'll try to do this outside of the challenge
> 
> I only have one mica and three clays right now, I was wondering if anyone has tried doing the Taiwan swirl with clays rather than colours?


I haven't used clays per se, but on my last attempt the batter was so thick it was mounding instead of flowing, and it turned out ok. I think as long as you pre-soak the clays so they don't accelerate too badly and your batter is still observing the law of gravity when you swirl, you should be fine.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 2, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Sign Up List:
> 
> 1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
> 2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
> ...


11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2021)

melonpan said:


> I don't meet the requirements so I think I'll try to do this outside of the challenge
> 
> I only have one mica and three clays right now, I was wondering if anyone has tried doing the Taiwan swirl with clays rather than colours?


Please do try and show us what you make! Clays will work - as @GemstonePony said, mix with a little water to let them hydrate first. Also Holly of Kapia Mera only uses natural colorants and I think she has a Circling Taiwan Swirl video on YouTube. I can't remember if she used clays for that one though. Good Luck!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Feb 2, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 2, 2021)

amd said:


> I was digging through drawers this weekend and found my Taiwan swirling dowels


 Taiwan swirling dowels...  I’m intimidated


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 2, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Taiwan swirling dowels...  I’m intimidated


Sure don't have those.... POPSICLE STICK OR WOODEN SPOON HANDLE!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 2, 2021)

I used a wide popsicle stick, but I cut one end so it was flat and could swirl the loaf evenly all the way through. I guess that means I have a fancy swirling tool as well.


----------



## amd (Feb 3, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Taiwan swirling dowels...  I’m intimidated


I wouldn't be. I've attempted this twice, and purchased two different sizes of wooden dowel rods to compare how the size of the tool affects the swirl. They were used and shoved in the back of a drawer to be quickly forgotten. Also it did not occur to me that I could have used a much thinner chopstick, spoon handle or something already on hand to achieve the swirl... ahem. Sometimes I'm as thick [headed] as the dowel rods I was using...


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 4, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

Summary of my first attempt:  Blahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> Summary of my first attempt:  Blahahahahahaha!!!!


Did you cut it yet? Don't judge it until you see the inside!


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Did you cut it yet? Don't judge it until you see the inside!


I judge it - guilty!  haha.  Really though, thank you for the encouragement.  Will cut in the early morning and I shall maintain a "wait and see" mindset.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> I judge it - guilty!  haha.  Really though, thank you for the encouragement.  Will cut in the early morning and I shall maintain a "wait and see" mindset.


I'll add don't judge it until you see the bars in the middle. I thought my first attempt flopped horribly until I got to cutting the bars in the middle of the loaf.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 6, 2021)

This is such a beautiful design I'd love to try but another time, i'm looking forward to seeing your creations.  Good luck everyone .


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 6, 2021)

The thing I’ve discovered about this swirl is no matter how crappy you think the pour & swirl went... you are very surprised when cutting! I so tried to pour at a light trace both times like @dibbles recommended... it would have been a less of a mess. But swirling after setting a bit is the key. Now I need a planer to clean up the top and bottom pieces... the middle pieces are alway perfect! And I just need to decide which batch I want to enter. This was fun! Thanks, this was a awesome first challenge! Definitely a learning experience!



dibbles said:


> Did you cut it yet? Don't judge it until you see the inside!


I missed this post...didn’t realize there was a second page already! LOL!  There is definitely always a surprise on the inside with this swirl! My favorite part was the cutting! This was so fun! Thanks!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

In two years of soap making, I have not attempted to make a taiwan swirl because I’m too lazy to make the dividers.  I broke down and bought this little 8” mold.  When I opened it, I discovered that I have a choice between 3 or 4 dividers. Now I will have option paralysis!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> In two years of soap making, I have not attempted to make a taiwan swirl because I’m too lazy to make the dividers.  I broke down and bought this little 8” mold.  When I opened it, I discovered that I have a choice between 3 or 4 dividers. Now I will have option paralysis!
> 
> View attachment 53812


Keep it simple, especially for your first time. I'll be making mine today.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 6, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing! 
11. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Keep it simple, especially for your first time. I'll be making mine today.


I‘m quite bad at keeping things simple!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

Fixing the list to add @SPowers to the end of the last version of the list before she signed on:

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 6, 2021)

sorry... I'm bad at looking a page numbers!  Thanks for fixing.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 6, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> In two years of soap making, I have not attempted to make a taiwan swirl because I’m too lazy to make the dividers.  I broke down and bought this little 8” mold.  When I opened it, I discovered that I have a choice between 3 or 4 dividers. Now I will have option paralysis!


Where did you find that mold? I like that it is small AND has dividers. Not that I need another mold... I should just go make dividers from some cardboard in the garage. You know, the cardboard from all the OTHER soap deliveries.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 6, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> In two years of soap making, I have not attempted to make a taiwan swirl because I’m too lazy to make the dividers.  I broke down and bought this little 8” mold.  When I opened it, I discovered that I have a choice between 3 or 4 dividers. Now I will have option paralysis!
> 
> View attachment 53812


I just picked up this little mold and I'm loving it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

@AliOop it’s this one on Amazon.  Interior is 3.5” wide x 2.5” deep by 8” long.

Dada Box 40oz Loaf Soap Silicone Mold Dividers 8" Acrylic Partition Clapboard Rectangular White Mould DIY Handmade Swirl Making Tool
by Dada Box
Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087YKS2CS/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_QJKBBJD3A821DCJZEDX2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I estimated I need 900 g of oil to be on the safe side, which yields 45 oz total batch weight with my recipe.  I guess that’s how they got the 40 oz size.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 6, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @AliOop it’s this one on Amazon.  Interior is 3.5” wide x 2.5” deep by 8” long.
> 
> Dada Box 40oz Loaf Soap Silicone Mold Dividers 8" Acrylic Partition Clapboard Rectangular White Mould DIY Handmade Swirl Making Tool
> by Dada Box
> ...


If you do the math, it comes out to 28 ounces of oils.  8X2.5X3.5X.4=28.  When I enter 28 ounces into SoapCalc, with my regular recipe - I get a total of 42 ounces.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 6, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay thank you! I love how their ad uses pictures from Tree Marie's Taiwan swirl video, along with other soaps that have horizontal layers.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Where did you find that mold? I like that it is small AND has dividers. Not that I need another mold... I should just go make dividers from some cardboard in the garage. You know, the cardboard from all the OTHER soap deliveries.



Same thing here...  my mold is a 'Nicole' mold with 3 dividers - I'm quite sure I got it on Amazon and thought it was bigger than it turned out to be.  It's abt 9" long but only 2" wide and 2 1/2" tall.  I too have the makings for diy dividers, but haven't brought myself to the point of trying to make it - I'm not the least crafty in that sense!  But I just finished my Taiwan Swirl and hoping for the best.  This looks like it might be good enough for an entry.  The only other challenge I entered my batters all morphed together and no real design could be seen.  Can't remember the name of that one but it wasn't recognizable as that design.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

If it helps any, here's how I made, and use, my dividers. They're made of Sintra, which I got at work (I work in a print/sign shop). It's a type of vinyl. I cut them to the length of my mold and place them using binder clips. This was how I did my 2-colour soaps but I use the same idea with more dividers. (Also shown in the pic is my hanger swirl tool.)





.... and mine is in the mold. I gave myself an added challenge by using all hard oils but it's one of my fave recipes. We shall see how it looks tomorrow morning.  *keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## SPowers (Feb 6, 2021)

Mine is in the mold too.  My go-to recipe is mostly hard oils and that's what I used today as well.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Mobjack Bay thank you! I love how their ad uses pictures from Tree Marie's Taiwan swirl video, along with other soaps that have horizontal layers.


I doubted Teri knew this company was using her photos, so I messaged her (they are from her tutorial on Elements B&B). She did not know, so this company stole her work. I hope she can get the pictures taken off any of their listings at the very least. This kind of thing happens more often than you would think.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 6, 2021)

@dibbles I didn't even think of messaging Teri - thank you for doing that! It really does bug me when folks rip off other folks' work. I knew right away those were Teri's, not just because I've seen the video, but because her work is so distinctive.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 6, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to.  Perfect excuse for some experimenting!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, that’s crummy about them hijacking Teri’s photos.  It’s a nice mold, so I will also put a comment in the reviews if I can figure out how to do it.

I did a practice run today to use up some pre-mixed micas that were leftovers from a previous soap.

Lesson #1 -  overfill the sections between the middle dividers, and be prepared to add more to the outside sections.   By the time I removed the three dividers and the end pieces, the soap level had dropped by about 1/2” below the top of the mold.  I needed it to be level in order to have two 1” layers on the horizontal cut. Adding extra batter along the nice clean lines took time and patience.

Lesson #2 - plan out exactly how far apart the swirl lines should be and mark the mold.  Shouldn’t this one be a no-brainer for me by now?  Apparently not because I spaced my lines too far apart.I realized it on the second line, but just kept going.  My solution to the “this is not a circling Taiwan swirl” issue was to create a new pattern I’m calling a triple circling Taiwan swirl because I did the entire pattern three times at the same wide spacing through the body of the soap, but with a slight offset each time. Or, maybe this already has another name!

Here’s what I ended up with, which is not too bad, I think, for a first attempt. ETA: my recipe stayed fluid enough through all of the swirling to make nice points each time.  That’s a definite plus.


----------



## Guspuppy (Feb 6, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to.  Perfect excuse for some experimenting!
17. Guspuppy - need to make soap to test FOs anyway and have wanted to try this!


----------



## KimW (Feb 6, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I did a practice run today to use up some pre-mixed micas that were leftovers from a previous soap.
> 
> View attachment 53831


Ohhhhhh, so preeettty.  Like blue flames.  Maybe you can call this new technique Flaming Taiwan Swirls!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ohhhhhh, so preeettty.  Like blue flames.  Maybe you can call this new technique Flaming Taiwan Swirls!


Yes!  On the second round I actually thought to myself “This is a way to make flames”  At that point, the pink was a bit more pronounced, which also helped.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 7, 2021)

Here’s the cut of my Flaming Taiwan Swirl soap (thanks @KimW!).  The pattern on the interior cut is quite different from the top, which I think means the batter was getting a bit too thick for a circling Taiwan swirl.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, mine is out of the mold and cut. It didn't match my vision, that's for sure. I think trace is the most important thing for this technique; my batter was too thin. I wanted to layer the purple and the white but, instead, that part became more of an ITP swirly bit (not sure how else to describe it). I'll give this another try later this month.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 7, 2021)

My first attempt didn't yield the results I was hoping for.  I too put too much space between the 'back and forth' of the skewer.  The fragrance I used had no vanillan but dicoloured to yellow which I thought I could adjust with td but that didn't work.  The cut looks reminiscent of a Taiwan Swirl but not really imo.  I may have photographed them upside down... I'm not sure!


----------



## KimW (Feb 7, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the cut of my Flaming Taiwan Swirl soap (thanks @KimW!).  The pattern on the interior cut is quite different from the top, which I think means the batter was getting a bit too thick for a circling Taiwan swirl.






That might just be the prettiest soap I've ever seen.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 7, 2021)

First try in the mold. My batter thickened up pretty fast halfway through the pour even though I used a generally well behaved FO ...Juicy Apricot from NS. And I forgot how extremely messy this technique is and the amount of clean up involved. Lol   Just might have to do another though!  Choosing colors is one of my biggest challenges.  I don’t know why but it is!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 7, 2021)

KimW said:


> That might just be the prettiest soap I've ever seen.


I think the pair of soaps on the left are smiling at you


----------



## KimW (Feb 7, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I think the pair of soaps on the left are smiling at you ❤


Haaaa - you're right!  I see it!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 7, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the cut of my Flaming Taiwan Swirl soap (thanks @KimW!).  The pattern on the interior cut is quite different from the top, which I think means the batter was getting a bit too thick for a circling Taiwan swirl.
> 
> View attachment 53843
> 
> View attachment 53844


It is fabulous! Perfect flames on the inside.



Misschief said:


> Well, mine is out of the mold and cut. It didn't match my vision, that's for sure. I think trace is the most important thing for this technique; my batter was too thin. I wanted to layer the purple and the white but, instead, that part became more of an ITP swirly bit (not sure how else to describe it). I'll give this another try later this month.
> 
> View attachment 53853


I do like the ITP swirl look to this.



SPowers said:


> My first attempt didn't yield the results I was hoping for.  I too put too much space between the 'back and forth' of the skewer.  The fragrance I used had no vanillan but dicoloured to yellow which I thought I could adjust with td but that didn't work.  The cut looks reminiscent of a Taiwan Swirl but not really imo.  I may have photographed them upside down... I'm not sure!


These are so pretty! I do think you are right that a tighter back & forth will get the look you want. It seems like you had the right trace.


----------



## KimW (Feb 7, 2021)

So there I was..."Beeswax to anchor the dividers on the bottom"..."hmmmm - more beeswax I think, and some up the sides couldn't hurt"...two pairs of pliers later..."hmmmm - maybe a hair dryer to melt the beeswax"..."Maybe I should hit it again with the hair dryer, just to make sure..." Dividers out, swirl done..."hmmmm...the mold is getting really hot...doh!"  How did I make it into adulthood?!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 8, 2021)

First attempt for the challenge failed. The batters were pretty thick and I didn't get my color placement precise. Still pretty, I still love them, and I think it should make nice soap, but it's not the smooth, graceful swirl that I want. FO Blackberry Amber from BB, so I'm calling it Blackberry Tie soap.
Photos of bottom and cut. The sparkle is Snowflake Sparkle Mica.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 8, 2021)

So my 2 attempts were an unholy mess, but turned out ok! My first got way thick and my swirler was to thin so it didn’t circle swirl as much as I wanted! Plus I cut by hand and mangled most of the bars! So I added a wire to a coping saw I found a neighbors yard sale and traded for 3 bars of soap! Lol  then I built a wooden cutting guide that I may try and jimmy to double as a slab loaf cutter. I think I like my second attempt better...
So This is my first try:


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

dibbles said:


> These are so pretty! I do think you are right that a tighter back & forth will get the look you want. It seems like you had the right trace.



Thank you!  I forgot to take a pic of the wet soap but I know it was definitely not a tight enough design.  I made attempt #2 today - I like the colours a lot more but hope the navy stays true.  Much tighter design but still not sure it's tight enough.  I used a popsicle stick and I felt all thumbs - think I need something longer...  we'll see what the cut yields!

I used a new FO called White Tea & Pear from Nurture and it's really nice.  No acceleration or discolouring.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 8, 2021)

I just made my Taiwan swirl soap and it's been awhile since I've done a Taiwan swirl - wow, I forgot how messy it is!   I had the darnedest time getting the dividers out.  I finally had to go hunt down some tweezers to get a grip on them.  I tried out a new fragrance oil called Earth Meets Sky by Nurture Soap and I was quite pleased with it - no acceleration, no ricing and it smells amazing.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

KimW said:


> So there I was..."Beeswax to anchor the dividers on the bottom"..."hmmmm - more beeswax I think, and some up the sides couldn't hurt"...two pairs of pliers later..."hmmmm - maybe a hair dryer to melt the beeswax"..."Maybe I should hit it again with the hair dryer, just to make sure..." Dividers out, swirl done..."hmmmm...the mold is getting really hot...doh!"  How did I make it into adulthood?!



Had a good laugh... thanks.  At first I thought beeswax might be a good idea - on second thought...  I always have the layers leak at the botton!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> My first attempt didn't yield the results I was hoping for.  I too put too much space between the 'back and forth' of the skewer.  The fragrance I used had no vanillan but dicoloured to yellow which I thought I could adjust with td but that didn't work.  The cut looks reminiscent of a Taiwan Swirl but not really imo.  I may have photographed them upside down... I'm not sure!


I love those colors!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I love those colors!



Thanks!!  My luck with indigo hasn't been great - more grey than navy but fingers are crossed.  I forgot I even had the olive colour which I love too!

Oops - thought you were referring to batch 2.  The colours on the first batch are looking quite dull now.  The FO say no vanillan but colours to yellow which I think affected the final product.  :-(


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Thanks!!  My luck with indigo hasn't been great - more grey than navy but fingers are crossed.  I forgot I even had the olive colour which I love too!


I have had the same problem with indigo - I am just now getting it to be the color I want.  Woad is also a nice purplish blue color.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I have had the same problem with indigo - I am just now getting it to be the color I want.  Woad is also a nice purplish blue color.



I will have to check that out.  My one and only indigo soap was a beautiful navy on top but the rest of the soap was dark grey.  Crazy!

Update:  Bought the ebook... just need to read it now.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I will have to check that out.  My one and only indigo soap was a beautiful navy on top but the rest of the soap was dark grey.  Crazy!


I bought Jo Haslauer's ebook on natural colorants and wowza, it's fantastic.  She explains how to use each colorant to its most vibrant.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 8, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I just made my Taiwan swirl soap and it's been awhile since I've done a Taiwan swirl - wow, I forgot how messy it is!   I had the darnedest time getting the dividers out.  I finally had to go hunt down some tweezers to get a grip on them.  I tried out a new fragrance oil called Earth Meets Sky by Nurture Soap and I was quite pleased with it - no acceleration, no ricing and it smells amazing.



Lol...I said the same thing about the mess!  Earth Meets Sky is one of my hands down favorite FOs. Love love love it!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I bought Jo Haslauer's ebook on natural colorants and wowza, it's fantastic.  She explains how to use each colorant to its most vibrant.



Thanks so much - I will definitely check it out.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Thank you!  I forgot to take a pic of the wet soap but I know it was definitely not a tight enough design.  I made attempt #2 today - I like the colours a lot more but hope the navy stays true.  Much tighter design but still not sure it's tight enough.  I used a popsicle stick and I felt all thumbs - think I need something longer...  we'll see what the cut yields!
> 
> I used a new FO called White Tea & Pear from Nurture and it's really nice.  No acceleration or discolouring.


Very pretty. Just a reminder that pictures of your entry soap can’t be posted. Especially this technique where the design is visible on the top.



linne1gi said:


> I just made my Taiwan swirl soap and it's been awhile since I've done a Taiwan swirl - wow, I forgot how messy it is!   I had the darnedest time getting the dividers out.  I finally had to go hunt down some tweezers to get a grip on them.  I tried out a new fragrance oil called Earth Meets Sky by Nurture Soap and I was quite pleased with it - no acceleration, no ricing and it smells amazing.



Earth meets sky is such a lovely FO. One of my favorites, and it gets better with cure.


----------



## jwarnerca (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> My first attempt didn't yield the results I was hoping for.  I too put too much space between the 'back and forth' of the skewer.  The fragrance I used had no vanillan but dicoloured to yellow which I thought I could adjust with td but that didn't work.  The cut looks reminiscent of a Taiwan Swirl but not really imo.  I may have photographed them upside down... I'm not sure!


Still gorgeous and love the color combo


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Very pretty. Just a reminder that pictures of your entry soap can’t be posted. Especially this technique where the design is visible on the top.



ah, didn't know that!    So the pics posted will not be entries?  Guess I'll move on to attempt #3.  Thanks!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 8, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Earth meets sky is such a lovely FO. One of my favorites, and it gets better with cure.


I am just loving the smell in my house right now - I can't imagine that it gets better!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 8, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I bought Jo Haslauer's ebook on natural colorants and wowza, it's fantastic.  She explains how to use each colorant to its most vibrant.


I love that book, too!


----------



## amd (Feb 8, 2021)

First attempt made and failed. My soap setup too fast so I ditched the dividers and did a plop pray swirl in the mold. I'm not sure if the FO moved this one fast for me or if my oils were just a touch too cold, possibly both. I'm going to try again later this week with a heavily diluted [with RBO or OO] version of my masterbatched oils. Also... some y'all need to lower your expectations, your failures would be exceptional entries  I'm struggling to keep up...


----------



## dibbles (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> ah, didn't know that!    So the pics posted will not be entries?  Guess I'll move on to attempt #3.  Thanks!


There will be a separate entry thread for the challenge entry photos. It hasn't been opened yet. From the stated SMF Challenge rules:

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 8, 2021)

I just want to remind everyone - please take a few minutes to read the challenge rules. We hostesses all hate to disqualify any entry because the soap was posted before the entry thread opens, or any of the other rules weren't followed. I know it's boring, but I also know y'all don't want to make us cry.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

Sooooooooo... I don't have to worry about not putting soap number 2 in the challenge!  I cpoped it and  forgot it was in the oven.  I've done this before, however, this time I turned on the broiler!  I'm very happy I keep my pizza stone on my oven rack!  My soap, mold and cutting board are toast!  Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Sooooooooo... I don't have to worry about not putting soap number 2 in the challenge!  I cpoped it and  forgot it was in the oven.  I've done this before, however, this time I turned on the broiler!  I'm very happy I keep my pizza stone on my oven rack!  My soap, mold and cutting board are toast!  Not for the faint of heart!


Oh dear! Sorry that happened. It is kind of making me want s'mores though


----------



## SPowers (Feb 8, 2021)

I know, right!  I does look like marshmallows on the top!  As they say sh#t happens!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Sooooooooo... I don't have to worry about not putting soap number 2 in the challenge!  I cpoped it and  forgot it was in the oven.  I've done this before, however, this time I turned on the broiler!  I'm very happy I keep my pizza stone on my oven rack!  My soap, mold and cutting board are toast!  Not for the faint of heart!


Oh no, so sad, even if it does look like s’mores.


----------



## KimW (Feb 8, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Sooooooooo... I don't have to worry about not putting soap number 2 in the challenge!  I cpoped it and  forgot it was in the oven.  I've done this before, however, this time I turned on the broiler!  I'm very happy I keep my pizza stone on my oven rack!  My soap, mold and cutting board are toast!  Not for the faint of heart!


Ah noooooooo!  So sorry.  Yes, good thing you keep your pizza stone in the oven.  Whew.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 9, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> First try in the mold. My batter thickened up pretty fast halfway through the pour even though I used a generally well behaved FO ...Juicy Apricot from NS. And I forgot how extremely messy this technique is and the amount of clean up involved. Lol   Just might have to do another though!  Choosing colors is one of my biggest challenges.  I don’t know why but it is!


Me too with the colors. It will take me hours sometimes to figure out what colors I want lol


----------



## AliOop (Feb 9, 2021)

So you know how you get batter on your arm, but you can't stop to get it off, because you are making your challenge soap, and decide to make an extra bit of batter for a pull-through, but you forget - AGAIN! - to halve the radius when calculating the amount, so you end up with enough batter to also fill the slab mold, and now you are trying to time all three for pulling and swirling and circling, so you end up with a burn on your arm, but you are happy because you had fun, and just maybe all the soaps turned out ok, except for the one muddy corner of the slab, and you have to not lick the bowl that looks like fudge on dulce de lece, but is really soap? Yup, that was me tonight!


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 9, 2021)

Dreamed I attempted this challenge, and was focused on having the right sized swirler and spacing the cross swirls properly and getting the three circles right, and the soap was a multicolored mush with no distinguishable swirls.


----------



## KimW (Feb 9, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Had a good laugh... thanks.  At first I thought beeswax might be a good idea - on second thought...  I always have the layers leak at the botton!


I think the beeswax would have been fine if hadn't been so overzealous.  LOL  I've since cut up a thin silicone baking mat to fit the bottom of my mold and that seems to work pretty good.  Still a tiny bit of leakage, but just the smallest bit.


----------



## KimW (Feb 9, 2021)

AliOop said:


> So you know how you get batter on your arm, but you can't stop to get it off, because you are making your challenge soap, and decide to make an extra bit of batter for a pull-through, but you forget - AGAIN! - to halve the radius when calculating the amount, so you end up with enough batter to also fill the slab mold, and now you are trying to time all three for pulling and swirling and circling, so you end up with a burn on your arm, but you are happy because you had fun, and just maybe all the soaps turned out ok, except for the one muddy corner of the slab, and you have to not lick the bowl that looks like fudge on dulce de lece, but is really soap? Yup, that was me tonight!


Love it!  It was like being there with you.  Hope your arm isn't too bad this morning!


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 9, 2021)

My first attempt at a Taiwan Swirl today. The batter started to thicken quite quickly and was was plopped in between the dividers. The top looks very lumpy And the sides, where I went round are a bit messy. The colours are white and then 2 shades of alkanet, hopefully one will be darker than the other.
making this certainly took my mind off the constant rain we have been having. My parents’ underground car park is totally under water, with their car in it. So we are waiting for the water to subside so we can see how much damage there is. I would love to have a scuba diving kit so that I could swim around in the garage and see the car. I wonder if it is floating.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 9, 2021)

@KimW thanks for asking! Fortunately, my body butter does a great job on burns and dry skin (lots of practice with it, hahahah), so this morning, all that's left of the burn is only a small, dark red dot.  Regarding your attempt, can you tell me more about using the silicone mat on the bottom, and how that prevents leakage? Do the dividers create a tighter seal with the additional liner than they do with the regular silicone mold liner? Or perhaps you were using freezer paper before? Thanks!

Results of last night's soap escapades are posted in the Soapy Thing thread, but I will say that my first attempt at the TCS is ok. Not awesome, but I won't post pics here since it may be my only attempt. I have a few other soapy things to make for other people that need to come first before I try this again.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 9, 2021)

dibbles said:


> There will be a separate entry thread for the challenge entry photos. It hasn't been opened yet. From the stated SMF Challenge rules:
> 
> 4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.
> 
> Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.



I posted pic since I saw others... I was thinking it would be pics of the 'cut' soap that shouldn't be seen in advance but because of the design on top, I totally understand.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 9, 2021)

KimW said:


> Love it!  It was like being there with you.  Hope your arm isn't too bad this morning!



I still have a red circle on the top of my foot from a small spill last May!  Hope it heals fast for you.  But back to your day... you know the phrase 'misery loves company'?  Well it's really good to know we are not alone in our trials and tribulations of soap making!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 9, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I posted pic since I saw others... I was thinking it would be pics of the 'cut' soap that shouldn't be seen in advance but because of the design on top, I totally understand.


I think to be safe, challenge entry soaps shouldn't be posted anywhere but the entry thread., even if the design is in the cut bars.


----------



## Savonette (Feb 9, 2021)

I don’t qualify to enter. But since this is the first time this swirl has ever worked for me I’m posting!  I cut a couple right side up just to see the cross section. The colors remind me of old comic book colors.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 9, 2021)

Savonette said:


> I don’t qualify to enter. But since this is the first time this swirl has ever worked for me I’m posting!  I cut a couple right side up just to see the cross section. The colors remind me of old comic book colors.


They are lovely - thank you for sharing!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 9, 2021)

Surprisingly I salvaged the silicone mold, the wooden box and even some of the soap.  The picture shows both sides... one side is very bright whereas the other side is very dull!  Not sure which one was closest to the heat source.  The scent is burnt plastic! which I don't recommend at all.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 9, 2021)

I finally got a mold and can attempt this but I'm not entering. I haven't been feeling well as of late and my brain hates the weather.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 9, 2021)

@Arimara I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope that changes soon. If you do decide to give it a try, I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 9, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @Arimara I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope that changes soon. If you do decide to give it a try, I'd love to see how it turns out.


It needs to stop snowing.


----------



## KimW (Feb 9, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Surprisingly I salvaged the silicone mold, the wooden box and even some of the soap.  The picture shows both sides... one side is very bright whereas the other side is very dull!  Not sure which one was closest to the heat source.  The scent is burnt plastic! which I don't recommend at all.


Ya gotta stop posting your soap pics! LOL  Not only are they making me jealous, I think they've all been candidates for the entry thread!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 9, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ya gotta stop posting your soap pics! LOL  Not only are they making me jealous, I think they've all been candidates for the entry thread!


On the plus side, they're not anymore?


----------



## SPowers (Feb 9, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ya gotta stop posting your soap pics! LOL  Not only are they making me jealous, I think they've all been candidates for the entry thread!



Thanks for the vote of confidence but I'm not too happy with the results really... I've been binge watching youtube videos - see several areas where I think I can improve and hoping third time is the charm.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 9, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Welcome to the February 2021 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Circling Taiwan Swirl.
> 
> PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sudds (Feb 9, 2021)

Am I thinking the corrugated plastic, although thin, is too thick to use as dividers to do the Circling Taiwan Swirl?  I  have some thin plastic I get at Joanns to use when I do applique, do any of you know if this would work? I don't think it has a width on it, as I clean all the info off when I put it away. Thanks for any help you can send my way.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 10, 2021)

Sudds said:


> Am I thinking the corrugated plastic, although thin, is too thick to use as dividers to do the Circling Taiwan Swirl?  I  have some thin plastic I get at Joanns to use when I do applique, do any of you know if this would work? I don't think it has a width on it, as I clean all the info off when I put it away. Thanks for any help you can send my way.


I don't think corrugated plastic would work well, as you would have ripples in your soap layers. Sorry, but I am not familiar with the thin plastic that is used for appliqué. If it is flat and fairly rigid, and will stand up to the lye (not all plastic will), it should be fine.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 10, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I don't think corrugated plastic would work well, as you would have ripples in your soap layers. Sorry, but I am not familiar with the thin plastic that is used for appliqué. If it is flat and fairly rigid, and will stand up to the lye (not all plastic will), it should be fine.


Coroplast (corrugated plastic) will work just fine (I've used it in the past) but you will see your batter level drop when you pull the dividers out because of the thickness, so you may want to keep that in mind. You won't see any ripples in the batter because you are removing the dividers. 

You could even use cardboard wrapped with Saran wrap (or similar product). I've also seen soaper who wrap their cardboard dividers with Duck (or Duct) tape.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2021)

@Sudds  I used cardboard from a cereal box, reinforced with shipping tape. It was a bit thin and bowed, but you can see from the pictures I posted that it will work. I'm not sure how thin the applique plastic is. I think the flexible plastic cutting mats that are available at the dollar stores would probably also work - two layers taped together if they aren't rigid enough, so doubling up the applique plastic might also be something to try.

The corrugated plastic (coroplast) should work just fine. Even if the material is rippled, it is removed while the soap batter is fluid enough that it shouldn't make a difference, especially since a skewer will be dragged through the batter once the dividers are removed. 

I hope this helps. Ask if you still have questions.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 10, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I don't think corrugated plastic would work well, as you would have ripples in your soap layers. Sorry, but I am not familiar with the thin plastic that is used for appliqué. If it is flat and fairly rigid, and will stand up to the lye (not all plastic will), it should be fine.


I should have been more specific AliOop, sorry. Think of a heavy-duty piece of cardboard where you have cut down the middle of one of the walls and on the inside, you see a row of squares that run the length of the cardboard sitting next to each other that are in between the inner and outer wall...this is what corrugated plastic looks like. What I have, I think is the smallest they make and it is 5 mm thick (3/16").


----------



## AliOop (Feb 10, 2021)

I see, so the corrugation (if that's a word? haha) is on the inside, not on the outside edges? Even if it won't make ripples, it does sound a bit thick, esp. if you are working with a tall & skinny mold that has so little room to pour between dividers to begin with. A regular width loaf mold might not be too bad with thicker dividers though. 

I didn't want to buy dividers since I wasn't sure if this was a technique that would make it into regular soaping rotation for me. So, I cut up a cracker box to make thin cardboard dividers for my TCS attempt. I wrapped them in plastic packing tape and theoretically could have used them again, had I not been too lazy to clean them up after use.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 10, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I don't think corrugated plastic would work well, as you would have ripples in your soap layers. Sorry, but I am not familiar with the thin plastic that is used for appliqué. If it is flat and fairly rigid, and will stand up to the lye (not all plastic will), it should be fine.


I was afraid that was going to be the answer, and I am pretty sure my applique plastic is not sturdy enough. Off to Home Depot or Menards tomorrow. I don't want to use cardboard because I like making things only once and then it's done! I have never done a swirling technique before but want to try, how do you determine how wide you want your rod or stick to be when you go around your mold? I am going to use a fairly narrow stick (popsicle) for the design part but was thinking 3/4" or so of tongue depressor for the outside.  What are your thought on this?


----------



## AliOop (Feb 10, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I was afraid that was going to be the answer, and I am pretty sure my applique plastic is not sturdy enough. Off to Home Depot or Menards tomorrow. I don't want to use cardboard because I like making things only once and then it's done! I have never done a swirling technique before but want to try, how do you determine how wide you want your rod or stick to be when you go around your mold? I am going to use a fairly narrow stick (popsicle) for the design part but was thinking 3/4" or so of tongue depressor for the outside.  What are your thought on this?


@dibbles suggested using a double layer of your appliqué plastic, taped together. Would that work? 

I used a chopstick for swirling my first attempt, which was at medium trace. It worked pretty well for me. Others have successfully used dowels, popsicle sticks and round spatula handles, which are quite a bit wider. It all depends on the look you are attempting to get.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 10, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I was afraid that was going to be the answer, and I am pretty sure my applique plastic is not sturdy enough. Off to Home Depot or Menards tomorrow. I don't want to use cardboard because I like making things only once and then it's done! I have never done a swirling technique before but want to try, how do you determine how wide you want your rod or stick to be when you go around your mold? I am going to use a fairly narrow stick (popsicle) for the design part but was thinking 3/4" or so of tongue depressor for the outside.  What are your thought on this?


My "fancy swirling tool" is a tongue-depressor with an end cut flat to evenly scrape the bottom (left two soaps show the bottom, and I planed the tops off my soaps). I used it for the swirl in the pics, but because it pulls so much, I only went around the edge twice (soap made prior to challenge). I really love the wider swirl for back and forth, but I'll probably be using a popsicle-stick or thinner for going around the edges three times. A lot depends on your batter as far as how much any swirling tool pulls though, and mine have been thicker than I'd like so far.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 10, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I see, so the corrugation (if that's a word? haha) is on the inside, not on the outside edges? Even if it won't make ripples, it does sound a bit thick, esp. if you are working with a tall & skinny mold that has so little room to pour between dividers to begin with. A regular width loaf mold might not be too bad with thicker dividers though.
> 
> I didn't want to buy dividers since I wasn't sure if this was a technique that would make it into regular soaping rotation for me. So, I cut up a cracker box to make thin cardboard dividers for my TCS attempt. I wrapped them in plastic packing tape and theoretically could have used them again, had I not been too lazy to clean them up after use.


You are a woman after my own heart!


dibbles said:


> @Sudds  I used cardboard from a cereal box, reinforced with shipping tape. It was a bit thin and bowed, but you can see from the pictures I posted that it will work. I'm not sure how thin the applique plastic is. I think the flexible plastic cutting mats that are available at the dollar stores would probably also work - two layers taped together if they aren't rigid enough, so doubling up the applique plastic might also be something to try.
> 
> The corrugated plastic (coroplast) should work just fine. Even if the material is rippled, it is removed while the soap batter is fluid enough that it shouldn't make a difference, especially since a skewer will be dragged through the batter once the dividers are removed.
> 
> I hope this helps. Ask if you still have questions.


Thanks for the info.  After reading both your and AliOop's answers I am going to purchase some plastic that is thicker and make something that will be durable and I won't have to make any more as I like the looks of these bars.  I am getting bored waiting for my purchases to come in, the worst has been from the place in Oregon and it wasn't their fault at all. My package made13 trips to get from their place in Oregon to my house! Oregon to Seattle, then to another place in Seattle 2 times, then to Kent WA, then back to Seattle 1 more time then To Dea Moines IA, bounced around there 2X. then 2 trips around Chicago then 1 more trip around Chicago, then to our distribution center in WI then finally to the P.O. in my town and sat there 2 days then finally to my house! I have never kept track of packages but I have had to the entire month of Jan. The guy I bought my Soap Cutter from sent me grips over a week ago, they still have not arrived. I send stuff to my kids in Europe and it gets there faster!


GemstonePony said:


> My "fancy swirling tool" is a tongue-depressor with an end cut flat to evenly scrape the bottom (left two soaps show the bottom, and I planed the tops off my soaps). I used it for the swirl in the pics, but because it pulls so much, I only went around the edge twice (soap made prior to challenge). I really love the wider swirl for back and forth, but I'll probably be using a popsicle-stick or thinner for going around the edges three times. A lot depends on your batter as far as how much any swirling tool pulls though, and mine have been thicker than I'd like so far.


I was actually planning on doing the opposite! I have thought about doing it your way, and know I will because I like the way these soaps turn out....anyhow how your and everybody else's turns out, this will be my first attempt so I don't have any expectations other than not spilling the colors all over the place and breaking the fancy twirling tool!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 10, 2021)

@Sudds the opposite would be cool, too! I'm so excited to (eventually!) see pics! Also, your package has done more traveling in its existence than I have in my life, and I'm slightly jealous.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2021)

@Sudds did you watch the Tree Marie video for making dividers that was linked? If you know you want to make something permanent, there might be some good ideas there for you on materials to use.

For the size of the swirl tool, I usually use a chopstick - the kind you would get with Chinese take out. If my trace is thick, I'll use a spoon handle. I generally use the chopstick for circling the perimeter too.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 10, 2021)

AliOop said:


> So you know how you get batter on your arm, but you can't stop to get it off, because you are making your challenge soap, and decide to make an extra bit of batter for a pull-through, but you forget - AGAIN! - to halve the radius when calculating the amount, so you end up with enough batter to also fill the slab mold, and now you are trying to time all three for pulling and swirling and circling, so you end up with a burn on your arm, but you are happy because you had fun, and just maybe all the soaps turned out ok, except for the one muddy corner of the slab, and you have to not lick the bowl that looks like fudge on dulce de lece, but is really soap? Yup, that was me tonight!
> 
> View attachment 53901



I could dig a spoon into that!


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi there,
Totally butchered the cut of my bar.
I normally use a multi bar cutter, I bought this as I was not very great with my single wire and had a few uneven bars.
Even the cut into blocks was not possible with my single wire as the bolts are too close to the wire. So I used a knife Resulting in 3 uneven blocks. Then used the single wire cutter freehand on the blocks. Result is 9 different sized bars.

Any tips on cutting straight and even would be appreciated. I measured and marked the block. Yep, I know how to measure, but somehow things did not work out.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 10, 2021)

@Louise Taylor Thank you, you make me feel so much better to know that I'm not the only soaper who cannot cut in a straight line, even if it is marked out for me!!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2021)

Try marking and cutting a block off the loaf. Use your wire cutter to cut 1/4" (or whatever) off the end you cut. That should square it up and is what works best for me.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 10, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Try marking and cutting a block off the loaf. Use your wire cutter to cut 1/4" (or whatever) off the end you cut. That should square it up and is what works best for me.


My problem is that I no longer have a single-wire cutter, nor a log splitter. So that first block is cut with a pastry blade using a miter box. It still comes out trapezoidal. I can use the first wire on my loaf cutter to even up the edge, but it wastes so much soap, and my bars are not equal sizes.

(Can you tell I'm practicing my sales pitch for the purchase of a log splitter?  DH really doesn't mind if I buy anything, but I have to also convince myself to add one more thing to the soap cabinets. All four of them).


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 10, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Louise Taylor Thank you, you make me feel so much better to know that I'm not the only soaper who cannot cut in a straight line, even if it is marked out for me!!


You are so welcome


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 10, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Try marking and cutting a block off the loaf. Use your wire cutter to cut 1/4" (or whatever) off the end you cut. That should square it up and is what works best for me.


I will give it a go. Thank you


----------



## amd (Feb 10, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I cpoped it and forgot it was in the oven.


That's why I always put a post it note over the oven controls! "Soap in Oven" works every time.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sudds said:


> Am I thinking the corrugated plastic, although thin, is too thick to use as dividers to do the Circling Taiwan Swirl?  I  have some thin plastic I get at Joanns to use when I do applique, do any of you know if this would work? I don't think it has a width on it, as I clean all the info off when I put it away. Thanks for any help you can send my way.


I used corrugated plastic... a yard sale sign... for my divider. They worked well. I just hot glued them to the end pieces and plopped in the mold. It was cool when I cleaned them they came unglued and were easy to clean and was able to use them again for my second try. I actually made them a little taller than my mold so when I pulled them out my mold was somewhat filled and I didn’t waste a lot of soap either! I just scraped excess off and plopped it into individual silicone molds.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 10, 2021)

Where is the thread to post our February 21 challenge soaps?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 10, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Where is the thread to post our February 21 challenge soaps?


?? Do you mean the entry thread. It will be created on the 18th.


----------



## KimW (Feb 10, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Where is the thread to post our February 21 challenge soaps?


Don't rush me!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 10, 2021)

dibbles said:


> ?? Do you mean the entry thread. It will be created on the 18th.


Thanks


----------



## Zing (Feb 10, 2021)

It's hard to keep up with all you overachievers here!


AliOop said:


> So you know how you get batter on your arm, but you can't stop to get it off, because you are making your challenge soap, and decide to make an extra bit of batter for a pull-through, but you forget - AGAIN! - to halve the radius when calculating the amount, so you end up with enough batter to also fill the slab mold, and now you are trying to time all three for pulling and swirling and circling, so you end up with a burn on your arm, but you are happy because you had fun, and just maybe all the soaps turned out ok, except for the one muddy corner of the slab, and you have to not lick the bowl that looks like fudge on dulce de lece, but is really soap? Yup, that was me tonight!
> 
> View attachment 53901


I really do want to eat that.  Here's my vote for the Best One Sentence Post Monthly Challenge!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 10, 2021)

Right, no rushing on the entry date!  I’m still trying to find a recipe that will remain fluid long enough.  I have total option paralysis about a color scheme, still can’t decide if I should use 2 or 3 dividers, and then when I watched Teri’s YouTube I realized we also have the option of squeezing in more colors.  If I could make any of those decisions I might be able to move on to how far apart my swirls should be and what size swirling tools to use. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## AliOop (Feb 10, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay I have the opposite problem, in that my batter remained too fluid, and I got impatient and swirled anyway. Total muddled mess. Very pretty soap, mind you, but not a TCS. I used squeeze bottles this time and did find that made it a lot easier to get the soap in between the dividers. Yes, there was still plenty of soap in other places where it didn't belong, too.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to.  Perfect excuse for some experimenting!
17. Guspuppy - need to make soap to test FOs anyway and have wanted to try this!
18. The_Phoenix - *tap* *tap* *tap* Is this thing on? Can...can you hear me? I’m not a cat. Can you...can you see my swirl?


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 11, 2021)

Louise Taylor said:


> Hi there,
> Totally butchered the cut of my bar.
> I normally use a multi bar cutter, I bought this as I was not very great with my single wire and had a few uneven bars.
> Even the cut into blocks was not possible with my single wire as the bolts are too close to the wire. So I used a knife Resulting in 3 uneven blocks. Then used the single wire cutter freehand on the blocks. Result is 9 different sized bars.
> ...


I removed my bolt on my single wire cutter - and was able to get nice even cuts that way.  First I cut my log loaf into sections - then I turned the section on the side and cut that into 2.  First time I got it to work for me.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out how to make this soap. Swirls isn't exactly a strong suit of mine.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2021)

Did I cut this right? This is not my entry soap.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Did I cut this right? This is not my entry soap.


Looks good to me! Pretty.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Did I cut this right? This is not my entry soap.


Yes. Bravo!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 11, 2021)

I have made my soap. I'm so early  Now I can't wait to cut! Unless something goes terribly wrong in the mold while sleeping or during the cut


----------



## dibbles (Feb 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Did I cut this right? This is not my entry soap.


Yes! It looks great!


----------



## amd (Feb 11, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I just hot glued them to the end pieces and plopped in the mold.


OMG. This might be genius. I'm going to do this with my cardboard dividers. Maybe if I can get my Glue Gun Queen (my 13yo) out of bed tomorrow (day off school) she can do that with some supervision and guidance from me while I work.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2021)

I did cut it incorrectly. I cut the entire loaf in half horizontally, not vertically. I’ll know better for my scone attempt.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I did cut it incorrectly. I cut the entire loaf in half horizontally, not vertically. I’ll know better for my scone attempt.


Wait! I think you cut it correctly, unless I misunderstand what you did. It would be okay to cut the loaf horizontally first, then make vertical cuts to get the bar size you want. That is shown in the Tree Marie video. Same result, just different approach. Everyone doesn't have a loaf splitter, so I showed how to cut with a wire cutter (or knife), cutting a block from the loaf vertically, then turning the block on it's side to split horizontally.


----------



## bookreader451 (Feb 11, 2021)

I wish I could get to this but I just knew i wouldn’t have time.  Thus ends my streak.  Hopefully next month i will have time.


----------



## KimW (Feb 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I did cut it incorrectly. I cut the entire loaf in half horizontally, not vertically. I’ll know better for my scone attempt.


Yes, wait!  you did cut it correctly if you cut it horizontally. They are cut correctly in the pic you posted.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2021)

KimW said:


> Yes, wait!  you did cut it correctly if you cut it horizontally. They are cut correctly in the pic you posted.


Ok. I watched a video where someone cut it through the middle, top to bottom. I cut mine through the middle, side to side. So I was left with the literal top half and the literal bottom half. Not a mirror cut, if that makes sense. I don’t think that was correct. Right??? I’m so confused.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 11, 2021)

That was correct.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 11, 2021)

amd said:


> OMG. This might be genius. I'm going to do this with my cardboard dividers. Maybe if I can get my Glue Gun Queen (my 13yo) out of bed tomorrow (day off school) she can do that with some supervision and guidance from me while I work.


They held together fine for the pour and popped off to scrape and clean for my second attempt. I had an old very thin plastic cutting board from the dollar tree I used as the end piece to glue to. Put glue on end pieces and hold board to the end pieces. If I put glue on the end pieces, I found I lost the glue into the corrugated ends. Although I did end up putting a bit on the ends of my boards to seal it a sorta so I didn't have to clean soap batter out of it later.  Just a tip. But if you are using cardboard it doesn't really matter I suppose. Good Luck!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2021)

AliOop said:


> That was correct.


I’m laughing at myself that, of all things,  I’m second-guessing about how I’m cutting the darn thing.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Looks good to me! Pretty.


Thank you! It was fun. I enjoy the creative problem solving.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 11, 2021)

I don’t know if Bud Hafner planned it to be this way, but I too can get a 2.5“ and a smidge cut off a loaf if I remove the block/guide at the end and slide the end of the loaf right up to the bolt.

@Louise Taylor I don’t know how tall you are, but at my short height, the geometry for cutting bars with a knife is not ideal when the loaf is on my kitchen counter.  With the soap on a lower table, I can look straight down and check that the knife is not tilted off the vertical plane.  Then, as long as I marked the soap correctly, I can cut straight/squared sides.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 12, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> @Sudds the opposite would be cool, too! I'm so excited to (eventually!) see pics! Also, your package has done more traveling in its existence than I have in my life, and I'm slightly jealous.


Yes, it had a lot of good miles on it!  I have a ton of chopsticks, skewers, rods, all kinds of poky things so think I can come up with something. Am going to try and talk my son into running into Home Depot when he gets off at 6 a.m. and pick me up some thin plexiglass...the soap won't eat it up, will it?? I did watch Tree Marie's video, that is what got me started down this rabbit hole!  


AliOop said:


> My problem is that I no longer have a single-wire cutter, nor a log splitter. So that first block is cut with a pastry blade using a miter box. It still comes out trapezoidal. I can use the first wire on my loaf cutter to even up the edge, but it wastes so much soap, and my bars are not equal sizes.
> 
> (Can you tell I'm practicing my sales pitch for the purchase of a log splitter?  DH really doesn't mind if I buy anything, but I have to also convince myself to add one more thing to the soap cabinets. All four of them).


----------



## Sudds (Feb 12, 2021)

Sudds said:


> Yes, it had a lot of good miles on it!  I have a ton of chopsticks, skewers, rods, all kinds of poky things so think I can come up with something. Am going to try and talk my son into running into Home Depot when he gets off at 6 a.m. and pick me up some thin plexiglass...the soap won't eat it up, will it?? I did watch Tree Marie's video, that is what got me started down this rabbit hole!


----------



## Nina F (Feb 12, 2021)

Savonette said:


> I don’t qualify to enter. But since this is the first time this swirl has ever worked for me I’m posting!  I cut a couple right side up just to see the cross section. The colors remind me of old comic book colors. View attachment 53926


I just love those colours!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 12, 2021)

Savonette said:


> I don’t qualify to enter.


You have over 50 posts now, so you DO qualify to enter!


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 12, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I removed my bolt on my single wire cutter - and was able to get nice even cuts that way.  First I cut my log loaf into sections - then I turned the section on the side and cut that into 2.  First time I got it to work for me.


The bolts on mine are welded on. I will have a go at prising them off. I think I might be better with a block, at least that way they soap can’t move much.


----------



## Louise Taylor (Feb 12, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t know if Bud Hafner planned it to be this way, but I too can get a 2.5“ and a smidge cut off a loaf if I remove the block/guide at the end and slide the end of the loaf right up to the bolt.
> 
> @Louise Taylor I don’t know how tall you are, but at my short height, the geometry for cutting bars with a knife is not ideal when the loaf is on my kitchen counter.  With the soap on a lower table, I can look straight down and check that the knife is not tilted off the vertical plane.  Then, as long as I marked the soap correctly, I can cut straight/squared sides.  I hope that makes sense.


Worth a go, thank you . I’m quite short too.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 12, 2021)

All ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## hlee (Feb 12, 2021)

Savonette said:


> I don’t qualify to enter. But since this is the first time this swirl has ever worked for me I’m posting!  I cut a couple right side up just to see the cross section. The colors remind me of old comic book colors. View attachment 53926


Love your colors. This looks like a Phoenix soap.


----------



## Zing (Feb 13, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to. Perfect excuse for some experimenting!
17. Guspuppy - need to make soap to test FOs anyway and have wanted to try this!
18. The_Phoenix - *tap* *tap* *tap* Is this thing on? Can...can you hear me? I’m not a cat. Can you...can you see my swirl? 
19. Zing


----------



## Zing (Feb 13, 2021)

How do I delete this post?


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Feb 13, 2021)

My challenge soap is on the heating pad gelling!

My one gripe about this design is the large amount of wasted soap. Does anybody have tips for minimizing the amount of soap that sticks to the dividers? I used cardboard...would plastic make a difference?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2021)

Zing said:


> How do I delete this post?


The sign up list post or this mysterious one? I don't know how you can delete a post once made except to edit and have a single word (like delete), or maybe even an emoji or a single character would work. Or you can just leave it as is. If it's the sign up list, I can fix that if there is something you want to have changed. Well, I'd just copy and paste into a new reply with the correction, which is something you could do as well.


----------



## Zing (Feb 13, 2021)

I want to delete the post that has the word "delete".


----------



## Sudds (Feb 13, 2021)

Sudds said:


> Yes, it had a lot of good miles on it!  I have a ton of chopsticks, skewers, rods, all kinds of poky things so think I can come up with something. Am going to try and talk my son into running into Home Depot when he gets off at 6 a.m. and pick me up some thin plexiglass...the soap won't eat it up, will it?? I did watch Tree Marie's video, that is what got me started down this rabbit hole!





linne1gi said:


> I have had the same problem with indigo - I am just now getting it to be the color I want.  Woad is also a nice purplish blue color.


linne, where have you purchased your woad? I have found a place in Italy but would rather purchase from the US if possible.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 13, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> My challenge soap is on the heating pad gelling!
> 
> My one gripe about this design is the large amount of wasted soap. Does anybody have tips for minimizing the amount of soap that sticks to the dividers? I used cardboard...would plastic make a difference?


The plastic dividers I have can be scraped with a spatula as they’re being lifted out, but I didn’t scrape them because it takes time and I also didn’t want to risk messing up my soap top.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 13, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> All ready to go for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 54003



Lesson #3 - The ink from a red Sharpie will run when you drip soap batter on it


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2021)

Zing said:


> I want to delete the post that has the word "delete".


Other than asking an admin I don't think you can completely delete the post. In the lower left of the box that has your post you will see an 'edit' option. Click that, erase what you don't want and just type deleted. Or  or another emoji that you like. I think that will work.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> My challenge soap is on the heating pad gelling!
> 
> My one gripe about this design is the large amount of wasted soap. Does anybody have tips for minimizing the amount of soap that sticks to the dividers? I used cardboard...would plastic make a difference?


I usually scrape my dividers as I'm pulling them out. I have never used cardboard that isn't covered in tape, but it should still work. Plastic might be better for that. If you don't want to scrape the dividers into your main soap, scrape them all into a bowl and pour into individual mold/s.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 13, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> My challenge soap is on the heating pad gelling!
> 
> My one gripe about this design is the large amount of wasted soap. Does anybody have tips for minimizing the amount of soap that sticks to the dividers? I used cardboard...would plastic make a difference?


I just have some individual molds handy and scrape batter and swirl’em in individual molds for extra sample/ guest bars...by the time I get to the dividers the soap is so thick... but the swirl is always so pretty, I always like the leftover soap better than my loaf!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 13, 2021)

My attempt is funny. My trace was too thin and only the bottom came out "right". I also have a compelling reason to keep buying sodium lactate.


----------



## KimW (Feb 13, 2021)

Arimara said:


> My attempt is funny. My trace was too thin and only the bottom came out "right". I also have a compelling reason to keep buying sodium lactate.


Ohhh - but the colors are so very nice, though!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 14, 2021)

When I made my soap yesterday, one of the colors morphed.  It wasn’t an unacceptable color, but this morning it’s back to what I was hoping for.  Based on what I can see through the bottom of the mold, it looks like the batter stayed fluid enough. I can’t wait to cut it (but I will...).


----------



## Zing (Feb 14, 2021)

Just poured.  Lordy, that was stressful!!  Note to self, please, finally, get some long-spouted measuring cups!  Short and stubby spouts are hard to work with in such confined spaces.  And how the heck do you pull the dividers out without dripping on the wrong color?!  
Learnings:
- I poured at emulsion and as someone else suggested, waited to  swirl.  But next time I'll wait like a full 10 minutes before swirling.
- I made 5 circles and should have stopped at 4.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> Just poured.  Lordy, that was stressful!!  Note to self, please, finally, get some long-spouted measuring cups!  Short and stubby spouts are hard to work with in such confined spaces.  And how the heck do you pull the dividers out without dripping on the wrong color?!
> Learnings:
> - I poured at emulsion and as someone else suggested, waited to  swirl.  But next time I'll wait like a full 10 minutes before swirling.
> - I made 5 circles and should have stopped at 4.



It‘s definitely stressful but gets better as you do more.  Definitely get some long spouted measuring cups!  Also, I don’t pour at emulsion. I wait til I have a light trace. If you pull the dividers out when the batter is too thin it is more likely to drip. If the batter is a bit thicker it’s easier to avoid dripping. i remove them slowly and when they are at the very top I hesitate for a second to let anything drip off and then quickly remove them.  Swirling at closer to a medium trace gives me better results. You can probably plane off the drips if they didn’t drop in to the batter too deep. No matter what I’m sure your soap will be prettier than you expect. It’s an addictive technique!


----------



## Zing (Feb 14, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> It‘s definitely stressful but gets better as you do more.  Definitely get some long spouted measuring cups!  Also, I don’t pour at emulsion. I wait til I have a light trace. If you pull the dividers out when the batter is too thin it is more likely to drip. If the batter is a bit thicker it’s easier to avoid dripping. i remove them slowly and when they are at the very top I hesitate for a second to let anything drip off and then quickly remove them.  Swirling at closer to a medium trace gives me better results. You can probably plane off the drips if they didn’t drop in to the batter too deep. No matter what I’m sure your soap will be prettier than you expect. It’s an addictive technique!


Thank you for all of this!  Where were you 6 hours ago??!!  JK.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> Thank you for all of this!  Where were you 6 hours ago??!!  JK.


Makin soap. Lol


----------



## dibbles (Feb 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> Just poured.  Lordy, that was stressful!!  Note to self, please, finally, get some long-spouted measuring cups!  Short and stubby spouts are hard to work with in such confined spaces.  And how the heck do you pull the dividers out without dripping on the wrong color?!
> Learnings:
> - I poured at emulsion and as someone else suggested, waited to  swirl.  But next time I'll wait like a full 10 minutes before swirling.
> - I made 5 circles and should have stopped at 4.


As far as drips go, unless there is massive dripping, they kind of disappear when swirled. At any rate, the top of your loaf becomes the bottom of the bar when cut, so it’s not really a big problem. Planing works, or you can carefully remove the drips with a skewer or spoon if they really bother you. As much as I dislike long spouted pitchers, they are handy when using dividers. Squeeze bottles or paper cups with the rim pinched work too. Try pouring into the end of your mold rather than the side if your batter is fluid enough.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 14, 2021)

Attempt 2 had fragrance pockets.  
Attempt 3 I had a hard time getting the silicone liner out of the box, and the loaf broke in the middle in addition to the edges getting roughed up a bit. Holes have now been drilled in the bottom of the wooden box. 
TCS attempt 4 is in the oven.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 15, 2021)

@Zing I strongly suggest getting at least 3 of the funnel pitchers if you can. It will be worth it.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 15, 2021)

I just did my first attempt at the Taiwan Swirl challenge. The top looks good. Hope the middle is as good LOL. It is still too fluid to move it to cpop, so it is sitting on the counter right now.

I thought I screwed it up because the batter was so fluid that it kept weeping under my dividers. Turns out that it looks like I have more colors in different shades LOL. The top is so pretty LOL. I hope the rest looks just as good.

If this one doesn't turn out, I'm gonna do my next on with thinner swirls.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 15, 2021)

Zing said:


> Thank you for all of this!  Where were you 6 hours ago??!!  JK.


These are great!  https://www.amazon.com/Norpro-3038-...&sprefix=pitchers+with+long+sp,aps,175&sr=8-5


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 15, 2021)

I dearly love to overcomplicate things, but maybe someone else does, too. Now that I've gotten through 5 TCSs in the last month, posting my lessons learned:
1. A formula that accelerates like a freight train may induce panic, but trying to get a bunch of  little batter portions to reach the same light-medium trace at the same time when you've split it before emulsion and the recipe takes forever to go anywhere induces insanity (in me, at least).
2. If you happen to have a colorant or batter portion that is thickening up faster than others, mix the offender with a spatula to loosen it up, and use a mini-mixer to help the others catch up. Whatever you are mixing will continue to thicken for a few seconds after you stop the mixer, so if it looks right and the mixer is still going "BZZZZ..." You've gone too far, and there's no going back.
3. Wait until drizzled batter sits on top without sinking under to begin pouring (preference), though at least staying on top a few seconds before sinking under is recommended. I prefer it slightly thicker because it stays between the lines better, colors stay distinct, it still flows predictably, and fine lines don't seem to get as lost in the swirl.
4. Use 1 funnel-pitcher per color or section. Batter may accumulate in the spout if you pour little by little, so check to see if that needs to be cleared before continuing
5. If you want to divide a section, pour batters evenly from near the front of the pitcher. Pouring from the back doesn't result in the batter coming out as evenly, even if it looks like it's poured straight.
6. If using Mica in oils to accent the outside of a section, pour it into the pitcher along the sides towards the back and from further up once the batters are in. If you pour it first, it's hard to predict where it will end up, and if it's placed towards the front it will beat the batter out of the spout. Expect to restripe your pitcher at least once.
7. Let the batter set up to medium trace (or rest a minute) before removing dividers. Tap dividers up and down a tiny bit before removing them. It helps loosen the batter so it releases the dividers and you don't lose as much batter, and letting it thicken a little first lowers the chance of drips.
8. I noticed my swirls with the tool even all the way down were even the whole way through the loaf, but tools that are rounded at the bottom created a wedge/vortex effect with very little swirl at the bottom and a smooth triangle to a lot of swirl at the top. Swirl tool not completely even = Swirl VERY not even. I'm both irritated and impressed.

Half the reason I'm posting this is because I love this swirl but want to take a break from it for a while, and don't want to remake all these errors when I come back to it. If you've read this far, thanks for reading, and I'm sorry it's so long!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 15, 2021)

Arimara said:


> @Zing I strongly suggest getting at least 3 of the funnel pitchers if you can. It will be worth it.


I have 5 and it's not enough!


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 15, 2021)

Arimara said:


> @Zing I strongly suggest getting at least 3 of the funnel pitchers if you can. It will be worth it.


I’d pay good money for the same pitchers in 6c size!!! I’m outgrowing my 3.5c pitchers.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2021)

@GemstonePony Thank you for sharing what you've learned.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 15, 2021)

Is it too late to join?
I have not done a TS or a challenge before. Makes my stomach kinda hurt.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 15, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I have 5 and it's not enough!


I said at least 3. I only have two. Imagine how much I empathize, ma'am.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Is it too late to join?
> I have not done a TS or a challenge before. Makes my stomach kinda hurt.


Did you really have to ask? Just add your name. SHAME! As beautiful as your soaps usually are...


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Is it too late to join?
> I have not done a TS or a challenge before. Makes my stomach kinda hurt.


You have until the entry thread (currently non-existent) closes on February 28th to get yourself and your soap entered. Please join!


----------



## KimW (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Is it too late to join?
> I have not done a TS or a challenge before. Makes my stomach kinda hurt.


Yes, join!  It's crazy fun, lady!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Is it too late to join?
> I have not done a TS or a challenge before. Makes my stomach kinda hurt.


Absolutely you can join. Find the latest sign up list, copy and paste it into a new post adding your name. Let me know if you need any help. No need to be nervous. We’re all friends here! Looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## Zing (Feb 15, 2021)

I cut my challenge and despite the stress of making it, it turned out way better than I thought.  But, I'm about to admit something in front of smart, talented soapers:  I cut 2 bars the wrong way!!  I started out cutting sooo carefully -- and turning my brain upside down and inside out, wait what's the top now exactly?  Then for the final cut, I think muscle memory just took over and I cut it like normal people who are used to sliced bread since like forever.  So, I've got some colorful bars with a completely rando-looking design.  AARGH!!  For you contestants yet to cut, word to the wise....

And @TashaBird, I am so sorry, but I believe that you have missed the deadline not only for this month, but for every single month in the future.  Bummer, I know.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 15, 2021)

Zing said:


> am so sorry, but I believe that you have missed the deadline not only for this month, but for every single month in the future. Bummer, I know.


@Zing huh?


----------



## AliOop (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> @Zing huh?


@TashaBird that is a very round-about, tongue-in-cheek compliment. He knows he will have to up his soaping game if you join the challenge. As will the rest of us.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 15, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird that is a very round-about, tongue-in-cheek compliment. He knows he will have to up his soaping game if you join the challenge. As will the rest of us.


Thanks for the interpretation. I’m not the sharpest tool I the shed today.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Thanks for the interpretation. I’m not the sharpest tool I the shed today.


I sympathize. As one friend likes to say, sometimes the driveway just doesn't go all the way to the garage.


----------



## Zing (Feb 15, 2021)

Zing said:


> And @TashaBird, I am so sorry, but I believe that you have missed the deadline not only for this month, but for every single month in the future.  Bummer, I know.


 Here, @TashaBird , does this help?  
I know text can be easily misinterpreted.  Your soaps are off the charts beautiful and technical so I was just trying to, you know, give some of us an edge.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 15, 2021)

@Zing by "an edge," do you mean "a snowball's chance in the warm regions deep in the earth"?


----------



## SPowers (Feb 15, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Ok. I watched a video where someone cut it through the middle, top to bottom. I cut mine through the middle, side to side. So I was left with the literal top half and the literal bottom half. Not a mirror cut, if that makes sense. I don’t think that was correct. Right??? I’m so confused.



You wouldn't get that nice design if it was cut vertically - it's perfect and looks great!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 15, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> My challenge soap is on the heating pad gelling!
> 
> My one gripe about this design is the large amount of wasted soap. Does anybody have tips for minimizing the amount of soap that sticks to the dividers? I used cardboard...would plastic make a difference?



One of the videos shows the maker using a spatula gently scraping the excess into the loaf... slowly life the divider, scrape down and do again til most of it's off.  I tried it and it worked pretty good.  The batter on the sides is a waste though.


----------



## TinaRenee (Feb 15, 2021)

How often are the Soap Challenges done?


----------



## SPowers (Feb 15, 2021)

I made a 3rd attempt at this design, definitely better than the first 2 but it's more difficult than it might appear.  This design is far from being a favorite of mine but I though it might be easier than it actually was.   The colours aren't quite what I had in mind but I will enter this just so I can say I did it!


----------



## TinaRenee (Feb 15, 2021)

TinaRenee said:


> How often are the Soap Challenges done?


Ahhh, I see they are monthly.


----------



## Zing (Feb 15, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Zing by "an edge," do you mean "a snowball's chance in the warm regions deep in the earth"?


Yeah, tryin' to keep it rated G.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 15, 2021)

I made my........I forget how many attempts I’ve made actually.  I think today’s will be the final because it executed better than the others. And I’ve hit Taiwan Swirl fatigue. 

One conclusion I’ve discovered is that the design is more forgiving of blunders than you might think.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2021)

TinaRenee said:


> Ahhh, I see they are monthly.


Yes, they are monthly. There are a few requirements listed under the general challenge rules in the first post of this thread. Most importantly, you need to have been a member for a month and have at least 50 posts. Once you are eligible, we welcome you to join. In the meantime, please try the technique and play along - and post pictures of anything you make here. And welcome to the forum!

edit to add: Oops, 'new member' was showing under your name, but I see you joined almost 2 years ago.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 15, 2021)

Did my first attempt at the TS. Can’t tell if it worked right or not, but the top looks pretty! I can barely believe that I found a FO that I absolutely love! Frangipani Jasmine from NS behaved beautifully, and actually smells like what it’s called. I love it! I hope it lasts in the soap.
So, no picture posting right?
I’m SUPER nervous to cut it, I can’t quite understand how that’s supposed to work yet. I may need some hand holding.
What a messy technique! I hate wasting batter, and it’s hard to salvage the left overs because they all mix together. But, I got some of it into a individual mold. 

@GemstonePony  Can you say some more about #6? I can’t quite picture what you’re describing.“6. If using Mica in oils to accent the outside of a section, pour it into the pitcher along the sides towards the back and from further up once the batters are in. If you pour it first, it's hard to predict where it will end up, and if it's placed towards the front it will beat the batter out of the spout. Expect to restripe your pitcher at least once.”


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 15, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to. Perfect excuse for some experimenting!
17. Guspuppy - need to make soap to test FOs anyway and have wanted to try this!
18. The_Phoenix - *tap* *tap* *tap* Is this thing on? Can...can you hear me? I’m not a cat. Can you...can you see my swirl? 
19. Zing
20. Tasha - Am I doing this right?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes you are! @TashaBird


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 15, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to. Perfect excuse for some experimenting!
17. Guspuppy - need to make soap to test FOs anyway and have wanted to try this!
18. The_Phoenix - *tap* *tap* *tap* Is this thing on? Can...can you hear me? I’m not a cat. Can you...can you see my swirl? 
19. Zing
20. TashaBird - Am I doing this right?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 15, 2021)

I put your whole screen name in just to be sure.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 15, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Did my first attempt at the TS. Can’t tell if it worked right or not, but the top looks pretty! I can barely believe that I found a FO that I absolutely love! Frangipani Jasmine from NS behaved beautifully, and actually smells like what it’s called. I love it! I hope it lasts in the soap.
> So, no picture posting right?
> I’m SUPER nervous to cut it, I can’t quite understand how that’s supposed to work yet. I may need some hand holding.
> What a messy technique! I hate wasting batter, and it’s hard to salvage the left overs because they all mix together. But, I got some of it into a individual mold.
> ...


One of my favorite design techniques is pulling some of my soft oil and mixing it with  Mica (about 1tbs oil to 1/4-1/2 tsp Mica). The oil stays separate from the batter but follows it's flow, allowing the Mica to migrate along the oil line for webbing, veining, or just robust swirling. The oil absorbs into the soap as it sets, leaving behind the Mica. It allows me to get a pop of color without risking over-coloring the batter, and seems fairly impervious to discoloring FOs, but I haven't tested that theory very much.
Anyways, I like having some of my batter colors for this swirl edged in Mica, but it's hard to get consistently. I've tried using the sides/dividers to make a Mica line on one side and putting the batter down the other side to try to push it in place, and I have gotten that to work, but the batter has to be light trace, the oil placement has to be even, and TBH it's more likely to just flood the neighboring compartments or try climbing both walls.  Putting the Mica in the pitcher and having it ride the batter up the wall once the batter gets a head start into the container has given a slightly more consistent result without flooding or climbing both walls, but it sometimes doesn't make it to the edge towards the top as the batter line gets thinner.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Did my first attempt at the TS. Can’t tell if it worked right or not, but the top looks pretty! I can barely believe that I found a FO that I absolutely love! Frangipani Jasmine from NS behaved beautifully, and actually smells like what it’s called. I love it! I hope it lasts in the soap.
> So, no picture posting right?
> I’m SUPER nervous to cut it, I can’t quite understand how that’s supposed to work yet. I may need some hand holding.
> What a messy technique! I hate wasting batter, and it’s hard to salvage the left overs because they all mix together. But, I got some of it into a individual mold.


Correct - no picture posting of your entry. If you need help cutting, let me know. You don't want to cut the loaf vertically (like a loaf of bread). Make a vertical cut to get a soap block the length or width you want your bar to be (for example 3"). Take the 3" block turn it on it's side and cut the block through the center (this will also be a vertical cut). This is if you are using a wire cutter or knife. If you have a loaf splitter, with the top of your soap facing up split the entire loaf in half. Cut your soaps from the 2 split loaves. Look at the pictures I posted or watch a couple of the videos. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have trouble.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 16, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Correct - no picture posting of your entry. If you need help cutting, let me know. You don't want to cut the loaf vertically (like a loaf of bread). Make a vertical cut to get a soap block the length or width you want your bar to be (for example 3"). Take the 3" block turn it on it's side and cut the block through the center (this will also be a vertical cut). This is if you are using a wire cutter or knife. If you have a loaf splitter, with the top of your soap facing up split the entire loaf in half. Cut your soaps from the 2 split loaves. Look at the pictures I posted or watch a couple of the videos. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have trouble.


Thank you for that. I opened this post just now to ask this exact question LOL.

About the cutting, not the posting


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 16, 2021)

@GemstonePony thank you. I think I understand what you’re saying now. I’ll have to try playing with mica-oils some time, that sounds fun!
@dibbles thank you. I think I get the part about cutting the loaf into chunks and then turning it. But, I don’t understand which way to turn it. Which way do I turn what was the top? I’ll watch the videos again too. Thank you!


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm not sure if i cut it right. I dunno. It looks pretty but not quite sure its right. Not gonna post it because I am gonna do a back up tomorrow.


----------



## TinaRenee (Feb 16, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Yes, they are monthly. There are a few requirements listed under the general challenge rules in the first post of this thread. Most importantly, you need to have been a member for a month and have at least 50 posts. Once you are eligible, we welcome you to join. In the meantime, please try the technique and play along - and post pictures of anything you make here. And welcome to the forum!
> 
> edit to add: Oops, 'new member' was showing under your name, but I see you joined almost 2 years ago.


Thank you.  Yes, I joined a bit ago and got pulled away.  I started making CP again a few months ago and did my first attempt at TS just this morning, before I saw the thread for the Challenge.  I will try to post a pic when I get a moment.  Glad to be back!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> @dibbles thank you. I think I get the part about cutting the loaf into chunks and then turning it. But, I don’t understand which way to turn it. Which way do I turn what was the top? I’ll watch the videos again too. Thank you!


If you look at the 4th and 5th pictures of my first post, the 4th shows my loaf with the top facing up (just as it is when it is in the mold), and a cut about 3" from the right end of the loaf. Picture 5 shows how I turned the 3" block to cut it through the middle. What was the top in the loaf is now facing right, and I am splitting the block in two. The top could also be facing to the left. 

If you don't have the top or bottom (meaning top or bottom as it was in the mold) of the cut block facing you, you will be fine. 

I have to stop and think every time I cut one like this too. I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning - does this make sense to you?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I'm not sure if i cut it right. I dunno. It looks pretty but not quite sure its right. Not gonna post it because I am gonna do a back up tomorrow.


If you want to PM me a picture, I can tell you if you cut it right.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 16, 2021)

dibbles said:


> If you look at the 4th and 5th pictures of my first post, the 4th shows my loaf with the top facing up (just as it is when it is in the mold), and a cut about 3" from the right end of the loaf. Picture 5 shows how I turned the 3" block to cut it through the middle. What was the top in the loaf is now facing right, and I am splitting the block in two. The top could also be facing to the left.
> 
> If you don't have the top or bottom (meaning top or bottom as it was in the mold) of the cut block facing you, you will be fine.
> 
> I have to stop and think every time I cut one like this too. I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning - does this make sense to you?


I think I’ve got it. That’s exactly what I needed to hear. Which way the top (from when it’s in the loaf) faces when you start the 90degree cutting. So, it’s either left or right, just not towards me or away.


----------



## amd (Feb 16, 2021)

Zing said:


> Short and stubby spouts are hard to work with in such confined spaces.


Thanks for the reminder! I never use my funnel pitchers because I didn't like how they poured, but I can see they would be useful in this case. As would a second set of hands... sounds like a family project.
Also a good reminder to have somewhere to set my dividers when I pull them out of the soap...

I spent an hour and a half yesterday rigging up my dividers - they're slightly crooked along the length, but they fit tight so I'm done messing with the darn things. This will be second (and last that I have time for) attempt, so I'm breaking some of my own rules. The recipe I'm using will likely develop DOS but it will give me the fluidity that I need, I'm also skipping fragrance. It's a small batch so if it does get DOS, I won't be crying over wasted soap, and if it doesn't get DOS my family will still use it without fragrance. It's happening tonight... I'm skirred!


----------



## KimW (Feb 16, 2021)

amd said:


> It's happening tonight... I'm skirred!


LOL!  A very old friend says something similar, but she says, "I ain't skirred" when she's actually "skirred".  LOL  Don't be skirred!  I'm sure your entry will be a beauty.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2021)

@amd You can do it, I am confident! Slightly crooked dividers will work just fine, so no worries there. Good luck.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 16, 2021)

I had a dream last night about a color combination that would be “perfect “ for this swirl... granted I don’t really like the color combo my dream self came up with but it feels as though fate has intervened and the soap must be made!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 16, 2021)

I cut my final attempt. 

I don’t think I’ve ever been so nervous about cutting into something. Right after I finished cutting it my husband asked if I could make him a PB&J. Just because, I cut it in half all wonky and not in perfectly equal halves. It felt good...

(“cut” appeared in that paragraph a total of four times. That should tell you something about my state of mind at the moment)


----------



## Zing (Feb 16, 2021)

amd said:


> It's happening tonight... I'm skirred!


Be brave!  I was skirred too and it was _definitely_ a family project.  Mrs. Zing was in it with me and both of us were navigating 4 hands and measuring cups around an 8" loaf mold!  I was proud of my cardboard dividers and they were tight side to side, but not on the bottom -- so push down on your dividers and get a thin bottom layer down of each color quickly (an invention that pours 4 separate colors at once would be helpful here).  

These posts were helpful (after the fact for me, before the fact for you):




__





						SMF February 2021 Challenge - Circling Taiwan Swirl
					

My attempt is funny. My trace was too thin and only the bottom came out "right". I also have a compelling reason to keep buying sodium lactate.  Ohhh - but the colors are so very nice, though!




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						SMF February 2021 Challenge - Circling Taiwan Swirl
					

My attempt is funny. My trace was too thin and only the bottom came out "right". I also have a compelling reason to keep buying sodium lactate.  Ohhh - but the colors are so very nice, though!




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 16, 2021)

on my second and final attempt. My first one was "ok" so it might be a contender lol. 

Anyway...I have started smooshing my TD in a baggie with some oil with success to get rid of boogers. But my first challenge attempt had a few big boogers in it that I couldn't get rid of. So I decided to chop it out before I even added the oil. I said to myself out loud that I look like a drug dealer that has mounds of cocaine. Well alexa heard me LOL She didn't respond, as i didn't say Alexa first, but she dinged and listened for a couple of seconds. I'm like "oh great, alexa thinks I do drugs" LOL. I'm. like Alexa nooooo, its TD! 

So let it be known, that if I go missing for a sh*t ton of "cocaine" that I was chopping up, someone be my witness that it was Titanium Dioxide LOL LOL.


----------



## Zing (Feb 16, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> So let it be known, that if I go missing for a sh*t ton of "cocaine" that I was chopping up, someone be my witness that it was Titanium Dioxide LOL LOL.


I got your back, @Catscankim!  Thanks for the chuckle for the day!  When I first started soaping, my boys would give me a bad time that I looked like something out of Breaking Bad with my elbow length chemistry gloves (which I still use), goggles, and bandana.  Course now it's tres chic normal pandemic wear.  Big Brother Alexa skirrs me with all that listening....


----------



## SoapLover1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Arimara said:


> I said at least 3. I only have two. Imagine how much I empathize, ma'am.


The Dollar Tree Has them if you have one near you. $1. You can’t beat that price!


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 16, 2021)

I think that i am going to go with my first attempt (glad I didn't post it). Just swirled my second one...wanted to do thinner lines, but I don't think it was what i was going for lol. We shall see with the cut.

It was mounds of TD LOL. A **** ton of TD.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 16, 2021)

I now have three soaps in additional to the one I posted. Two are contenders, but they’re wildly different because one is made with micas and one with natural colorants. It’s going to be hard to decide which soap to enter.  I’m happy that I bought the mold with the dividers because I like making this design even if it makes a mess and wastes soap.  I’ve come up with a new strategy/way to use the recovered batter (somewhat hypothetical at this point) and will report on it in the future if it works out as planned.

I have five 500 ml funnel pitchers and one that’s marked 900 ml at the top.  I use the larger one all the time for batches made with batter layered in the pot, line pours and ITP swirls.  I mostly use the smaller ones for general mixing and pouring of different colors, but they’re also good for line pours or faux funnel pouring.  The small ones are very useful for pouring batter between dividers for this technique. If counter space is limited, be aware that funnel pitchers take up more room than cups.


----------



## amd (Feb 16, 2021)

Okay. I did it. Changed my mind a few times... Finally committed myself. Not to a mental facility, just the soap. Realized I have an FO that plays ridiculous well but is not enough for a regular batch, so I decided to use it and reformulate the recipe to something I thought I could still get fluidity but not DOS. Changed colors six times. Get myself completely squared away and recruit my hubby to help.

I had one corner of my mold where I wasn't confident that it was tight, so I took two colors, handed the third to my husband and walked him through what the goal of the soap was. All clear? As glass he told me. Apparently his glass is heavily tinted because I said "pour on 3" he said ok, I counted to 3 and started to pour. About halfway through I realized 1) one of my sections (with the corner I was worried about) was not getting fuller 2) my husband was not pouring his soap and 3) the section I was worried about was filling with the soap from the other section. Sigh. He's lucky he makes soap molds and cutters or he would be sleeping in the shop tonight.

On the plus side, my recipe worked beautifully for fluidity, so I'm happy to have a go to now for future challenges that need it. My preferred recipe accelerate quite a bit, so this is a nice change of pace.

I also found a bit of a hack for pouring small quantities of soap and not using the funnel pitchers. I had a few empty lye bottles (2lb ED) that hadn't gone to the garbage, co I carefully rinsed and washed them, removed the top and used as a small pouring pitcher. The sides flex enough that you can create a pointed pour spout.





Also for your entertainment, here's my not so straight dividers.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

@amd But did you get soap? I like the colors - I hope you have a happy surprise when you cut. As for your hubby - he makes soap molds and cutters so I don't think we'll be seeing him listed on the husband for sale thread.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 17, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> The Dollar Tree Has them if you have one near you. $1. You can’t beat that price!


Generally, Dollar Tree offerings tend to vary place to place but I'll see if I can get some if available. I'm not hopeful since I never know when my walking can take a dip and the only good ones I know means almost an hour long bus ride.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

@amd great idea on the reuse of the ED bottles. I just sent two of those to recycle after making a new lye MB, but I'll be saving the next ones, for sure. I mean, I have funnel pitchers, but a soaper can NEVER have enough containers.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 17, 2021)

@amd I’m sure he was just lost in admiring the beauty and complexity of soap making.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 17, 2021)

I was so ready to be done with the last attempt that I didn’t scrape my dividers. Just now realized that they’ve been sitting on my soaping station for two days.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 17, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I think that i am going to go with my first attempt (glad I didn't post it). Just swirled my second one...wanted to do thinner lines, but I don't think it was what i was going for lol. We shall see with the cut.
> 
> It was mounds of TD LOL. A **** ton of TD.


I don't know if it would work for you, but I've been premixing my TD (for at least 5 years) with distilled water in a ketchup style bottle with glass marbles (to really help shake it up).  I haven't ever had little specks of TD since using this method.  I use a 1:3 ratio of TD to water, and when I use the bottle up, I clean it out, disinfect with a bleach solution and start all over.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I don't know if it would work for you, but I've been premixing my TD (for at least 5 years) with distilled water in a ketchup style bottle with glass marbles (to really help shake it up).  I haven't ever had little specks of TD since using this method.  I use a 1:3 ratio of TD to water, and when I use the bottle up, I clean it out, disinfect with a bleach solution and start all over.



I do the same and I never have an issue either.  I will also add a tip...I place my ketchup bottle in hot water in a glass canning jar and it helps loosen it up and mix easier when shaken.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @amd I’m sure he was just lost in admiring the beauty and complexity of soap making.


... and the soap MAKER, of course!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 17, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I do the same and I never have an issue either.  I will also add a tip...I place my ketchup bottle in hot water in a glass canning jar and it helps loosen it up and mix easier when shaken.


I do that also!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks @Jersey Girl and @linne1gi! I use the shaker bottle and don't get too many spots, but I never knew about the hot water trick. Bless you both for sharing that!


----------



## DKing (Feb 17, 2021)

I finally got around to making attempt number 1 today.  Quite sure that I will be trying again as I am not feeling confident that I will be happy with the outcome of this one.  Not really sure I am fully liking the colours I decided on, and then I chose a recipe I knew would give me lots of time to work...only it gave me too much time and I got impatient waiting for the right consistency and it was still a little too fluid for the swirl.  I might be surprised inside when I cut it though.  I gained some experience though for what I will do differently next time so not a complete loss.  (and the house smells amazing!)


----------



## amd (Feb 17, 2021)

dibbles said:


> But did you get soap? I like the colors - I hope you have a happy surprise when you cut. As for your hubby - he makes soap molds and cutters so I don't think we'll be seeing him listed on the husband for sale thread.


It is indeed soap - and looking at the top it would have been a good entry. I'll find out how it cuts tonight - maybe tomorrow, I'm not sure how much time this recipe will need to set. I checked it this morning and it was still softer than I like for cutting. I may unmold tonight but wait to cut another day. And no... he won't be up for auction any time soon. I waited 19 years for him to ask me out, I figure I should at least keep him for that long too.



AliOop said:


> great idea on the reuse of the ED bottles.


I'm thinking that's what I Dream in Soap uses too. I've been trying to figure out what her small flexible containers were and last night as I was reaching in the faaaaar back of the cabinet for my funnel pitchers, I saw my recycling bin out of the corner of my eye and it clicked.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I do that also!



Great minds...lol. I also do it with my FO. I use a lot of hard oils so I figure it’s better to have it warmed a bit as to not cool down the oils too fast and possibly get a false trace. I also always have a container of hot water near when I’m soaping and I pop my stick blender in there for a few seconds to warm it up as well. Then I use it when I’m done to clean the stick blender with a few blitzes. It helps with cleanup.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 17, 2021)

amd said:


> It is indeed soap - and looking at the top it would have been a good entry. I'll find out how it cuts tonight - maybe tomorrow, I'm not sure how much time this recipe will need to set. I checked it this morning and it was still softer than I like for cutting. I may unmold tonight but wait to cut another day. And no... he won't be up for auction any time soon. I waited 19 years for him to ask me out, I figure I should at least keep him for that long too.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that's what I Dream in Soap uses too. I've been trying to figure out what her small flexible containers were and last night as I was reaching in the faaaaar back of the cabinet for my funnel pitchers, I saw my recycling bin out of the corner of my eye and it clicked.



OXO makes silicon measuring cups that I’ve considered trying. Besides being Sort of expensive I was concerned about their stability and the chance of getting knocked over pretty easily. They would be awesome though and I still May spring for a couple of them to try them out. They are perfect for squeezing into the shape you need for pouring. I’ll look for a link and add it here.









						1 Cup Squeeze & Pour Silicone Measuring Cup
					

Flexible and microwave-safe to heat and pour ingredients




					www.oxo.com
				




They make different sizes too.  




__





						Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond
					






					www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 17, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> OXO makes silicon measuring cups that I’ve considered trying. Besides being Sort of expensive I was concerned about their stability and the chance of getting knocked over pretty easily. They would be awesome though and I still May spring for a couple of them to try them out. They are perfect for squeezing into the shape you need for pouring. I’ll look for a link and add it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of the OXO silicone cups, I’m not sure if I like it or not. It’s a little flimsy


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 17, 2021)

amd said:


> I also found a bit of a hack for pouring small quantities of soap and not using the funnel pitchers. I had a few empty lye bottles (2lb ED) that hadn't gone to the garbage, co I carefully rinsed and washed them, removed the top and used as a small pouring pitcher.


This is an awesome idea! I have 6 funnel pitchers that I don't really like to use because I haven't figured out how to use them properly! I think I pour too fast or my soap is too thick and it just goes everywhere but down the spout. I'm gonna try this on my next attempt!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 17, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> This is an awesome idea! I have 6 funnel pitchers that I don't really like to use because I haven't figured out how to use them properly! I think I pour too fast or my soap is too thick and it just goes everywhere but down the spout. I'm gonna try this on my next attempt!


I’ve been washing out my lye containers and reusing them for a long time now. They are great small pouring containers, because they are easily bendable.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I have one of the OXO silicone cups, I’m not sure if I like it or not. It’s a little flimsy



That was my thought about it when I first saw them. You have to be very careful when handling them I imagine.  Someone else must make something similar that is sturdier. I may just have to do some research!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 17, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> That was my thought about it when I first saw them. You have to be very careful when handling them I imagine.  Someone else must make something similar that is sturdier. I may just have to do some research!


I originally bought it for my lye solution, but since I felt it was too flimsy, I just have it hanging around. I’ll probably ditch it since we will be moving in the fall, and I am now trying to get rid of unnecessary items that I will have to pack.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I originally bought it for my lye solution, but since I felt it was too flimsy, I just have it hanging around. I’ll probably ditch it since we will be moving in the fall, and I am now trying to get rid of unnecessary items that I will have to pack.


Good know. I’ve looked at them too.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I originally bought it for my lye solution, but since I felt it was too flimsy, I just have it hanging around. I’ll probably ditch it since we will be moving in the fall, and I am now trying to get rid of unnecessary items that I will have to pack.



Yeah...I definitely wouldn’t trust it with lye solution. That’s an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 17, 2021)

I like my OXO silicone cups for beeswax-heavy balms because once it cools it just chips right out. I could also see them working for some batter applications, but that's about it, I think.

@dibbles With this technique I prefer the surfaces facing the top and the bottom planed off. Is this allowed for the bars in the entry photos? Or should I pick my bars, take my pictures, and then process them as usual?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> @dibbles With this technique I prefer the surfaces facing the top and the bottom planed off. Is this allowed for the bars in the entry photos? Or should I pick my bars, take my pictures, and then process them as usual?


I don't see a problem with planing the soaps - the center cut is essentially the 'new' tops of the bars.


----------



## Zing (Feb 17, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> I like my OXO silicone cups for beeswax-heavy balms because once it cools it just chips right out. I could also see them working for some batter applications, but that's about it, I think.


Oh. My. Lord. I think you and @Jersey Girl just changed my life.  I love making lotion bars but hate hate hate cleaning up beeswax from Pyrex.  Seriously.  Changed my life.  Bless you.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a couple of those silicone pitchers (500 ml and 250 ml, Zuyee brand on Amazon) and agree with @GemstonePony that they’re great for melting and mixing anything with beeswax. I wouldn’t call mine flimsy, but they are flexible, which seems risky with lye.  I think the smaller one would work for pouring batter as long as it stayed clean and dry on the outside.  In my experience, silicone gets a bit slippery when “wet” with batter. The larger one would probably be too big for pouring relative to the size of my hand.  I feel more confident of my grip when I’m using a pitcher with a handle or a small paper cup (4 or 8 oz size).


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 17, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have a couple of those silicone pitchers (500 ml and 250 ml, Zuyee brand on Amazon) and agree with @GemstonePony that they’re great for melting and mixing anything with beeswax. I wouldn’t call mine flimsy, but they are flexible, which seems risky with lye.  I think the smaller one would work for pouring batter as long as it stayed clean and dry on the outside.  In my experience, silicone gets a bit slippery when “wet” with batter. The larger one would probably be too big for pouring relative to the size of my hand.  I feel more confident of my grip when I’m using a pitcher with a handle or a small paper cup (4 or 8 oz size).


Yes, exactly!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

Cut and beveled attempt 4, cleaned up attempt 3. Here's an inglorious picture of attempt 2, which had fragrance pockets. It's a fail on the useable soap scale, but the swirl turned out better than I thought.


----------



## Guspuppy (Feb 18, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Great minds...lol. I also do it with my FO. I use a lot of hard oils so I figure it’s better to have it warmed a bit as to not cool down the oils too fast and possibly get a false trace. I also always have a container of hot water near when I’m soaping and I pop my stick blender in there for a few seconds to warm it up as well. Then I use it when I’m done to clean the stick blender with a few blitzes. It helps with cleanup.



I love it when people who are smarter than me post their good ideas. Thanks Jersey Girl!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 18, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> I love it when people who are smarter than me post their good ideas. Thanks Jersey Girl!



You’re welcome. I’ve learned so much from this generous community and I’m happy to give back!


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 18, 2021)

I literally left town so I wouldn’t cut my soap too early! (ok, I was going to go anyway. But the DH could not believe I wasn’t going to cut it before I left!) When’s the deadline for entries? (In case I hate this one and want to try again.)


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I literally left town so I wouldn’t cut my soap too early! (ok, I was going to go anyway. But the DH could not believe I wasn’t going to cut it before I left!) When’s the deadline for entries? (In case I hate this one and want to try again.)


February 24th


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

I posted my entry. Do I also need to post a photo of the soap in the mold? Or just the two bars?


----------



## KimW (Feb 18, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I posted my entry. Do I also need to post a photo of the soap in the mold? Or just the two bars?


Just the two beautiful bars!  Nicely, done, btw!!!


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Just the two beautiful bars!  Nicely, done, btw!!!


Where is the entry thread?  When I look it up, I just get the January thread.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> Just the two beautiful bars!  Nicely, done, btw!!!


Got it. 

Thank you, @KimW ! I really hope someone else posts their entry. I feel dorky being the only one!


----------



## KimW (Feb 18, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Where is the entry thread?  When I look it up, I just get the January thread.







__





						SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl
					

Post your entry photos here. You have until February 24 at 11:59 GMT to submit your entry, so there is still plenty of time (please note - the closing date and time is GMT - a quick Google search will help you convert to your own time zone).   As a reminder, this thread is for entry photos only...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2021)

The entry thread is open:




__





						SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl
					

Post your entry photos here. You have until February 24 at 11:59 GMT to submit your entry, so there is still plenty of time (please note - the closing date and time is GMT - a quick Google search will help you convert to your own time zone).   As a reminder, this thread is for entry photos only...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I posted my entry. Do I also need to post a photo of the soap in the mold? Or just the two bars?


I see this has been answered, but you only need to post a picture of two bars. Your entry is stunning!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I see this has been answered, but you only need to post a picture of two bars. Your entry is stunning!



Thank you so much!! I am glad I joined the challenge. 

I couldn’t leave well enough alone and pulled my skewer through the red after making all of the usual swirls. But it took me at least 20 minutes of debating with myself to actually do it. It was actually very amusing because I’d walk over to it, look at it, talk myself out of it, walk away, walk back, look at it... 

I figured if it looked awful I’d have had enough time to make another attempt.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 18, 2021)

WOW... beautiful entries so far!  It's going to be hard to judge these beauties.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 18, 2021)

Everyone's entries look so different from mine. I really love my top result at the moment, but I might try again and use a different swirling tool, something more like what everyone else used, so I have an entry that isn't so very different.


----------



## amd (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, of the three sections I cut my loaf into, I had one section that is useable as an entry! All was not lost! I will hopefully get my bars beveled and pretty for their glamour shots tonight...


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

The entries are so lovely. Each one is unique.


----------



## Zing (Feb 18, 2021)

Yikes, there are so many awesome entries -- I probably should not have looked at them before posting mine!  I'll hope for a participation trophy.
@dibbles, is the photo a _minimum or maximum _of 2 bars?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2021)

Zing said:


> Yikes, there are so many awesome entries -- I probably should not have looked at them before posting mine!  I'll hope for a participation trophy.
> @dibbles, is the photo a _minimum or maximum _of 2 bars?


Minimum - you can show as many as you wish!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Minimum - you can show as many as you wish!


Ah, I didn’t know that. Can I amend my post to include two other bars of the same batch? The ones I posted are the end pieces. If not, that’s ok.


----------



## DKing (Feb 18, 2021)

I haven't cut my bars yet as they are still a little soft, but I already know, especially after looking at the entries, that I am going to make at least one more attempt as I won't be happy with this one.  It is going to be especially hard to pick winners this time!  Beautiful work so far, everyone.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Ah, I didn’t know that. Can I amend my post to include two other bars of the same batch? The ones I posted are the end pieces. If not, that’s ok.


Yes, of course. I’m sorry I didn’t make that clear. Let me know which photo you want to appear in the voting survey.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 18, 2021)

Zing said:


> Yikes, there are so many awesome entries -- I probably should not have looked at them before posting mine!



I still haven’t decided which try I want to enter so I’ve been avoiding the entry thread. And since reading this I will just wait until I’m ready to post my entry! Lol! I had fun, that’s all that matters!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Yes, of course. I’m sorry I didn’t make that clear. Let me know which photo you want to appear in the voting survey.


Thank you. On second thought, I’ll just leave it in the entry thread as is. Is it ok to post additional photos in this thread, though? 

Apologies for asking so many questions. It’s my first time (aka. I’m still kinda new here) and I want to make sure I participate correctly and within the rules.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I still haven’t decided which try I want to enter so I’ve been avoiding the entry thread. And since reading this I will just wait until I’m ready to post my entry! Lol! I had fun, that’s all that matters!


I hear you on this! That’s why I posted as soon as I could because I know me and I would have lost my nerve after seeing everyone’s entries. 

The good news is still have plenty of time to make another attempt. Maybe even two!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 18, 2021)

This was my first attempt. Pretty but muted and I wanted something brighter and swirlier. I wish I had not run out of purple mica! This was safflower, alkanet and spirulina. Scented with Nag Champa FO and orange essential oil.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you. On second thought, I’ll just leave it in the entry thread as is. Is it ok to post additional photos in this thread, though?
> 
> Apologies for asking so many questions. It’s my first time (aka. I’m still kinda new here) and I want to make sure I participate correctly and within the rules. ❤


Yes, it's fine to post additional photos here. No such thing as too many questions, so don't hesitate to ask when you have one.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 19, 2021)

I made three of these. I love this technique, so thank you for this challenge @dibbles !!

I was all set to use one of the first two that I made, but then I made another last night, so I am now torn between THOSE two, LOL. But here is one that I am definitely not using. It was my first one.


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 19, 2021)

As much as I love my NS cutter, the fact that I can’t remove the bolt to make a longer cut is a bummer! Luckily I had my old acrylic one left that did the trick, but I got a couple screw marks.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I made three of these. I love this technique, so thank you for this challenge @dibbles !!
> 
> I was all set to use one of the first two that I made, but then I made another last night, so I am now torn between THOSE two, LOL. But here is one that I am definitely not using. It was my first one.
> View attachment 54176


It’s absolutely lovely!!! I love the look of pink and green together. Well done.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

Some bars from the inside of my entry soap and the top.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

This was my third attempt. I’m calling it “The Lorax” because the colors remind me of the colors in the book. I used my 9-bar mold for all attempts. I think I need to make a smaller mold for experimenting with design techniques.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 19, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I made three of these. I love this technique, so thank you for this challenge @dibbles !!
> 
> I was all set to use one of the first two that I made, but then I made another last night, so I am now torn between THOSE two, LOL. But here is one that I am definitely not using. It was my first one.
> View attachment 54176



Love these colors!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 19, 2021)

I love seeing what everyone has created. Here are my non entry soaps. They were my first third and fourth try. I ultimately decided to enter my second. Picking colors is such a tough decision for me with this technique.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I love seeing what everyone has created. Here are my non entry soaps. They were my first third and fourth try. I ultimately decided to enter my second. Picking colors is such a tough decision for me with this technique. View attachment 54191
> View attachment 54192
> View attachment 54193


Your entry soap looks like a radical spider. Rawr!


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 19, 2021)

Just put my third attempt in the oven... I left out the fragrance oil this time and what a difference. Poured so much better! Not as messy! The only thing that sucked was that it was so fluid my dividers kept floating outta the mold every time I took my hand off it! The top still looks pretty, but I guess will see what the cut looks like! I’m liking the colors too! Fingers crossed! This was sooo much fun!


----------



## KimW (Feb 19, 2021)

I too have really enjoyed learning this technique.  Plenty of ITPs (is that the right term for doing a swirl in the pot and then pouring??), Hangers and "diving/drop pours" (not sure what this one's called...), done in the past, but never a from the top swirl through the whole loaf.  I am loving the design and the way you sort of know what you're going to get, unlike other swirls where you really have no clue until you cut, but there's still a nice level of mystery.  As a few said, my first "blah-hahaha" attempt really was better than I thought after the cut, which was a pleasant surprise.  Thanks for hosting and organizing the challenge, @dibbles !!

P.S. I am in "analysis paralysis" mode in trying to decide which of my attempts to enter.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 19, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> The only thing that sucked was that it was so fluid my dividers kept floating outta the mold every time I took my hand off it!


Severl YouTubers use rubber bands around the mold and dividers to hold the dividers down. If I get the chance to make another batch, I will definitely try this!


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Severl YouTubers use rubber bands around the mold and dividers to hold the dividers down.


I thought of that as I was pouring!  Definitely next time!


----------



## maryloucb (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm not brave enough to try this, but I love all the results! So cool!


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2021)

There are so many high achievers on here!  And people posting their "rejects"!  If the rejects aren't good enough for the entry thread, I'm intimidated to see what does get entered!  I'm still hoping for that participation trophy.  Everyone is doing such a fantastic job.  I'll tell you a secret: For the challenges, I make one attempt (not 2, 3, 4, 5!!) and if it passes muster, I enter it.  I still laugh about my dancing funnel fiasco which I probably should have entered just to give others a confidence boost! LOL.




maryloucb said:


> I'm not brave enough to try this, but I love all the results! So cool!


Come on, @maryloucb!  Do it!  All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2021)

SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl Hey, @Vicki C, I'm intrigued by bergamot and litsea.  They are two of my favorites but I've never paired them.  Can you compare it to something?  Thanks.  Still waiting for the day we can send scents thru the interwebs.... Great entry!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 19, 2021)

Here’s another soap I made using a palm-based recipe that always gives me fits.  The colors are from indigo, annatto and a little AC. I’m happy and relieved that they turned out a planned.  I think I could have taken the emulsion on this one just a tiny bit further.  It’s scented with an EO blend of litsea, peppermint and eucalyptus.

Thanks @dibbles for sponsoring!  I never thought I would make a CTS, but I’m glad I tried it and also very happy with my new little mold that make 6 bars.  I may even buy another one without the dividers.

I had a loooonnnnggg week at work, but was able to quickly scroll through the amazing soaps being posted.  I look forward to taking a longer look tonight.


----------



## KimW (Feb 19, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The colors are from indigo, annatto and a little AC.


Glad the work week is done for you!  Gorgeous soap, as always.


----------



## KimW (Feb 19, 2021)

The reject batches.  From left to right, in order: #1 (the blahahahah bar - not so bad!), #3 ( I have no idea what happened there  LOL), #5, & #6 (batch #2 seized on me and found itself in the soap dough bucket for its bad attitude   ).
The heart on #5 was a scrape out - too bad the colors mottled together.  Proved to be too stressful!  Batches #5 and #6, and my entry, were done without dividers.  So much less mess!  In the end I was using condiment bottles for the pour, and found that a chopstick or thermometer end/prongy/thingy worked best for me (also tried stir stick, plastic homemade stick, skewer, doubled up skewer - LOL).  #1 used Tree Marie's method of a line of stir sticks taped together to make the initial up/down, but it made the swirls too thin and dainty for me.  How oh how y'all are getting such beautiful and clean lines is a mystery to me, but I'm so hooked on this design that Imma gonna keepun practicing fer afair bit.


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2021)

KimW said:


> The reject batches.  From left to right, in order: #1 (the blahahahah bar - not so bad!), #3 ( I have no idea what happened there  LOL), #5, & #6 (batch #2 seized on me and found itself in the soap dough bucket for its bad attitude   ).
> The heart on #5 was a scrape out - How oh how y'all are getting such beautiful and clean lines is a mystery to me, but I'm so hooked on this design that Imma gonna keepun practicing fer afair bit.


You just made my day!  Keepin' it real, KimW!  I needed that.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 20, 2021)

So after a 3rd attempt, I posted my entry... I went with my second try. They are just my all time favorite color combo.

Everyone else I asked always liked my first try better & it is  a pretty bar.


My last attempt was ok... my orange ended up a creamy yellow after gelling. And for some reason the salt didn’t dissolve in my lye solution. So the soap had mad spots.


Still, a very challenging and learning experience!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 20, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> on my second and final attempt. My first one was "ok" so it might be a contender lol.
> 
> Anyway...I have started smooshing my TD in a baggie with some oil with success to get rid of boogers. But my first challenge attempt had a few big boogers in it that I couldn't get rid of. So I decided to chop it out before I even added the oil. I said to myself out loud that I look like a drug dealer that has mounds of cocaine. Well alexa heard me LOL She didn't respond, as i didn't say Alexa first, but she dinged and listened for a couple of seconds. I'm like "oh great, alexa thinks I do drugs" LOL. I'm. like Alexa nooooo, its TD!
> 
> So let it be known, that if I go missing for a sh*t ton of "cocaine" that I was chopping up, someone be my witness that it was Titanium Dioxide LOL LOL.


Oh thats funny' Alexis is always listing' not to worry we got your back'  just in case. .


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 20, 2021)

Zing said:


> SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl Hey, @Vicki C, I'm intrigued by bergamot and litsea.  They are two of my favorites but I've never paired them.  Can you compare it to something?  Thanks.  Still waiting for the day we can send scents thru the interwebs.... Great entry!


I love pairing litsea with all the citrus I have tried so far, lime, grapefruit, lemon. Bergamot is next on my list.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 20, 2021)

Even the “rejects” are amazing!!!


----------



## Aromasuzie (Feb 20, 2021)

Zing said:


> There are so many high achievers on here!  And people posting their "rejects"!  If the rejects aren't good enough for the entry thread, I'm intimidated to see what does get entered!  I'm still hoping for that participation trophy.  Everyone is doing such a fantastic job.  I'll tell you a secret: For the challenges, I make one attempt (not 2, 3, 4, 5!!) and if it passes muster, I enter it.  I still laugh about my dancing funnel fiasco which I probably should have entered just to give others a confidence boost! LOL.
> View attachment 54205
> 
> 
> Come on, @maryloucb!  Do it!  All the cool kids are doing it!


I love your idea of reject batches.  Nothing worse than waiting to cut into the mold and finding the bloody colours haven’t migrated


----------



## AliOop (Feb 21, 2021)

Sign Up List:

1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
3. KimW - One I've been wanting to try! Yippeeeee
4. GemstonePony - I love this swirl!
5. DKing - I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with
6. catscankim - been wanting to learn this one!
7. AMD - I've been wanting to get "around" to doing this technique again
8. violets2217 - Gonna face my fears! This Challenge and the swirl! Plus, gives me another reason to make soap I don't need.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I’ve had dividers for awhile; I should try this!
10. Vicki C - never tried this but have watched plenty of videos - mesmerizing!
11. linne1gi - I’ve done this before, but not well! I’d like to be better.
12. The_Emerald_Chicken - Was excited to see this swirl as the monthly challenge!
13. Louise Taylor. Never tried this technique and always wanted to try.
14. Mobjack - I’m in.
15. S Powers - this has never been my fave design but I love the extra swirl action
16. Jersey Girl- Haven’t done one of these in a long time but have been meaning to. Perfect excuse for some experimenting!
17. Guspuppy - need to make soap to test FOs anyway and have wanted to try this!
18. The_Phoenix - *tap* *tap* *tap* Is this thing on? Can...can you hear me? I’m not a cat. Can you...can you see my swirl? 
19. Zing
20. TashaBird - Am I doing this right?
21. AliOop - wasn't positive that I was going to make an entry this time, but I'm in now.


----------



## Sudds (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks, GemstonePony for all the tips. I have never done a swirl like this and would love to try if my colors get here in time. I think I may have been here long enough, I will look before I leap, but I don't want to fall flat on my face either!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 21, 2021)

Top looks decent on Try #3, which is now on the heating pad inside the insulating bag. We shall see what tomorrow brings. 

Many thanks to @Mobjack Bay for recommending the small mold with dividers. The whole experience was so much better! I also used the long-snouted pouring pitchers instead of condiment bottles. The bottles did give more control over where the batter landed, but they created so much stress for me: first getting them loaded up, and then reloading mid-stream. The pouring pitchers created a few dribbles here and there, but overall were much more low-key. I need low-key when I soap. Can I get a witness??

One thing I did differently tonight: after dispersing my micas in a bit of oil in the bottom of the pouring pitchers, I added fragrance to each pouring pitcher. Then all I had to do was divide my batter and hand-stir each cup.

But my soaping adventure wouldn't be complete without some silliness on my part. When it was time to pull out the dividers, I was pulling and pulling on the end pieces, which wouldn't budge. My hands were getting greasy, my batter was getting pretty thick, and I was starting to panic. Can't swirl till the dividers come out! Stop, take a deep breath, think.

Oh yeah, I need to pull out each individual divider section, instead of trying to pull out two end pieces and three dividers as if they were one piece. DOH!


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 21, 2021)

Question, if I decide to enter a different soap for my entry should I swap out the photo in my post, or just post a new entry?


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 21, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Question, if I decide to enter a different salon for my entry should I swap out the photo in my post, or just post a new entry?


Swap out the photo, edit the description if need be.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 21, 2021)

TCS # 4 "Chocolate Romance" fragrance of Chocolate Lavender from WSP and Earth Meets Sky from NS. Back and forth swirl done with wide popsicle-stick (tongue depressor), circling done with regular popsicle stick. I love it, but I was concerned it wasn't typical enough of the results to read as a correctly done swirl.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 21, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Question, if I decide to enter a different salon for my entry should I swap out the photo in my post, or just post a new entry?


If you can, swap the photo. If not, just make a new post and PM me so there is no doubt which soap is your intended entry.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 21, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> TCS # 4 "Chocolate Romance" fragrance of Chocolate Lavender from WSP and Earth Meets Sky from NS. Back and forth swirl done with wide popsicle-stick (tongue depressor), circling done with regular popsicle stick. I love it, but I was concerned it wasn't typical enough of the results to read as a correctly done swirl.



I don’t think there would be any doubt this was done correctly. It’s lovely.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 21, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> TCS # 4 "Chocolate Romance" fragrance of Chocolate Lavender from WSP and Earth Meets Sky from NS. Back and forth swirl done with wide popsicle-stick (tongue depressor), circling done with regular popsicle stick. I love it, but I was concerned it wasn't typical enough of the results to read as a correctly done swirl.


If you squint while looking at the arrangement of your soaps, it looks like an angered kabuki character. I love the movement of the colors.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 22, 2021)

dibbles said:


> If you can, swap the photo. If not, just make a new post and PM me so there is no doubt which soap is your intended entry.


Thanks, and thanks for interpreting my late night typo! Salon...


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 23, 2021)

My third try by running a skewer down the middle, and using a bigger swirling tool. I like the color combo, I just wish the swirl came out a little better.






Edit....and I forgot about this one LOL


----------



## AliOop (Feb 23, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> My third try by running a skewer down the middle, and using a bigger swirling tool. I like the color combo, I just wish the swirl came out a little better.


I'd give you some helpful tips if I were not locked up in a federal detention facility due to being reported by an anonymous person on this forum. AHEM.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 23, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I'd give you some helpful tips if I were not locked up in a federal detention facility due to being reported by an anonymous person on this forum. AHEM.


What ???


----------



## AliOop (Feb 23, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> What ???


You clearly have forgotten what you wrote the other night in the "Report" thread... and haven't read my response. Were you SoUI again?


----------



## Arimara (Feb 23, 2021)

The entries all look really nice.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 23, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> My third try by running a skewer down the middle, and using a bigger swirling tool. I like the color combo, I just wish the swirl came out a little better.
> 
> View attachment 54337
> 
> ...



Love the color combo in the top one. They really pop!


----------



## Zing (Feb 23, 2021)

@Catscankim Wow, I just saw your entry.  I love the purple white black combo -- is it done morphing?  Your other attempts are gorgeous too, I'm not sure how you picked one.  And I'm being nice to you even tho' I'm mad that you reported @AliOop and now are feigning ignorance....


----------



## dibbles (Feb 23, 2021)

Posting a reminder that the entry thread closes tomorrow (2/24/21) at 11:59 GMT. Link to the entry thread:




__





						SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl
					

Post your entry photos here. You have until February 24 at 11:59 GMT to submit your entry, so there is still plenty of time (please note - the closing date and time is GMT - a quick Google search will help you convert to your own time zone).   As a reminder, this thread is for entry photos only...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




I cannot tell you how blown away I am by the entries. You have done an outstanding job - all of you - and your soaps are stunning. I hope everyone has a fancy dish for their fancy soap! Voting will not be easy this month - good luck to all!


----------



## KimW (Feb 23, 2021)

FANCY SOAPS for all my friends!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 23, 2021)

All the entries are awesome. Unfortunately for me I won't end up having time to complete mine by the deadline.


----------



## hlee (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh my gosh. These are amazing !


----------



## Zing (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## KimW (Feb 23, 2021)

Yay!  Someone got the reference!!  LOLOL  Thanks @Zing !!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 23, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Sign Up List:
> 
> 1. jcandleattic - hopefully will have time to do this one.
> 2. Misschief - been wanting to do this again for a while
> ...



Do we post our soap here for the challenge ?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 23, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Do we post our soap here for the challenge ?



There is a separate entry thread.





						SMF February 2021 Challenge Entry Thread - Circling Taiwan Swirl
					

Post your entry photos here. You have until February 24 at 11:59 GMT to submit your entry, so there is still plenty of time (please note - the closing date and time is GMT - a quick Google search will help you convert to your own time zone).   As a reminder, this thread is for entry photos only...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Zing (Feb 23, 2021)

KimW said:


> Yay!  Someone got the reference!!  LOLOL  Thanks @Zing !!


Uh, it's my theme song, duh!  Isn't it everyone's?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 23, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> There is a separate entry thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx


----------



## KimW (Feb 23, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx


Go Peachy, go peachy!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 23, 2021)

KimW said:


> Go Peachy, go peachy!!


Aww thank you' so sweet . I just finished & now it's tucked away for the night. I over thought everything' don't over SB' Is the color right? its off i'll add more of this & that' FO & EO don't add all that is allowed cant have it accelerate' poured the batter' did my up & down then counter clockwise for final step' last thought if this is what the design is gonna looks like I'm screwed, bawhahaha. Final thought' Now How In The Heck To I Cut This! .
Good Luck To All' Such Beautiful Soap's My Goodness.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 23, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap Hope this helps, otherwise I think some of the videos explain the cut.
Loaf placed upright:
I________I
Cut blocks whatever width you want for the face of your bars:
I__I__I__I
Then cut those blocks in half through the middle, so if the loaf were reassembled upright the cuts would be here:
I---I---I---I 
If the top and bottom of the blocks are to your left and right when you cut down, the cut will be on the correct plane.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 23, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Final thought' Now How In The Heck To I Cut This! .


Reach out if you need any help. GemstonePony gave a good map to follow, and the pictures in the beginning of the thread or the videos that are linked can be helpful.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 23, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap Hope this helps, otherwise I think some of the videos explain the cut.
> Loaf placed upright:
> I________I
> Cut blocks whatever width you want for the face of your bars:
> ...


Thank You' I appreciate your detail & drawing' I think I got it. 



dibbles said:


> Reach out if you need any help. GemstonePony gave a good map to follow, and the pictures in the beginning of the thread or the videos that are linked can be helpful.



I'm gonna take a look' Thank you Dear


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 24, 2021)

Made two more attempts but I think I’ll stick with my original in the entry thread. First was made with ultramarine, chrome oxide, iron oxide, and beta carotene, scented with sage and lemongrass. Second was all natural colorants- rhubarb root, annatto, and alkanet, scented with cardamom and lavender. Feel like I was getting the hang of the swirling by the end.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 24, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Made two more attempts but I think I’ll stick with my original in the entry thread. First was made with ultramarine, chrome oxide, iron oxide, and beta carotene, scented with sage and lemongrass. Second was all natural colorants- rhubarb root, annatto, and alkanet, scented with cardamom and lavender. Feel like I was getting the hang of the swirling by the end.
> 
> View attachment 54376
> View attachment 54377


Those are lovely!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 24, 2021)

I cut my 1st batch this morning @ 4:30 am & thought I'd like to try one more time, so quickly adjusted my recipe & made batch #2 it's wrapped up getting happy' I'll cut latter this evening I'll have barley enough time. this challenge has been fun fun fun. to be continued.  
Who knew soaping could bring so much joy to one's life?!


----------



## maryloucb (Feb 24, 2021)

I am just in awe at all your beautiful soaps! If I attempted this I would create a gloppy mess.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 24, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Those are lovely!


Thank you! So is yours, wow. So much talent in this club. (I’m calling it a club )


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 24, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I cut my 1st batch this morning @ 4:30 am & thought I'd like to try one more time, so quickly adjusted my recipe & made batch #2 it's wrapped up getting happy' I'll cut latter this evening I'll have barley enough time. this challenge has been fun fun fun. to be continued.
> Who knew soaping could bring so much joy to one's life?!


Living on the edge


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 24, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Living on the edge


Thats It'


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 24, 2021)

Just curious, is it possible to do Taiwan Swirl with M&P? Has anyone tried? 

BTW, saw all the pics in entry thread, so beautiful. Hoping I can try these in few months(CP Newbie here).


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 24, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Just curious, is it possible to do Taiwan Swirl with M&P? Has anyone tried?
> 
> BTW, saw all the pics in entry thread, so beautiful. Hoping I can try these in few months(CP Newbie here).


Not by any means an expert with M&P, but the colors would all have to stay both distinct from each other and fluid while being swirled. I think it would be very challenging, but if you attempt it, let us know how it went.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 24, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Made two more attempts but I think I’ll stick with my original in the entry thread. First was made with ultramarine, chrome oxide, iron oxide, and beta carotene, scented with sage and lemongrass. Second was all natural colorants- rhubarb root, annatto, and alkanet, scented with cardamom and lavender. Feel like I was getting the hang of the swirling by the end.
> 
> View attachment 54376
> View attachment 54377



Really great colors in the top one!  I love Taiwan Swirls!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 24, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I cut my 1st batch this morning @ 4:30 am & thought I'd like to try one more time, so quickly adjusted my recipe & made batch #2 it's wrapped up getting happy' I'll cut latter this evening I'll have barley enough time. this challenge has been fun fun fun. to be continued.
> Who knew soaping could bring so much joy to one's life?!


Just to make sure that you are figuring your deadline time correctly, the entry thread closes TODAY at 11:59 GMT. For me, in the US central time zone, that is 6 PM today. I think it’s probably 4 PM today for you. So enter what you have ready by then.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 24, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Just curious, is it possible to do Taiwan Swirl with M&P? Has anyone tried?
> 
> BTW, saw all the pics in entry thread, so beautiful. Hoping I can try these in few months(CP Newbie here).



I don’t think it would be a swirl that could be accomplished with M&P very easily. But there are some amazingly talented people out there who do things with it that I marvel at so who knows!


----------



## luluzapcat (Feb 24, 2021)

@Vicki C, those colors are *amazing*! Would you please tell me about that red in your naturally colored swirl? Was that the anatto? Rhubarb? Does it stay that color over time?

Both your recently posted soaps are truly lovely.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 24, 2021)

ETA: Sorry, I didn't see that @dibbles had already posted the deadline.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 24, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Really great colors in the top one!  I love Taiwan Swirls!


Thanks! The orange is beta carotene which always runs, but I like the extra colors it created.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 24, 2021)

luluzapcat said:


> @Vicki C, those colors are *amazing*! Would you please tell me about that red in your naturally colored swirl? Was that the anatto? Rhubarb? Does it stay that color over time?
> 
> Both your recently posted soaps are truly lovely.


Thank you luluzapcat! The red is rhubarb, yellow annatto, and blue is of course alkanet. It’s odd, I thought alkanet changes to a more purple color but this soap is superfatted at 7% and still blue. Maybe will change as it cures. The rhubarb is new to me, only the second time I have used it, and it has been steeping for 3 months so it came out quite a bit darker than the first time I tried it. Curious to see if it turns brown, but it was really bright red at the pour. I’ve been having trouble with annatto making my soap crumbly lately and I can’t figure out why. I strained it in case there were particulates, but it’s still sort of crumbly.

Here are the pours of both soaps and the natural colorants, along with what the rhubarb look like when steeping. So, it’s similar to turmeric, starts yellow, trends pink / red in soap. The light is bad in the natural colorant one, it was brighter than it appears.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 24, 2021)

*sigh* I won't be able to make the deadline. I just haven't had the time or the energy to try another batch.


----------



## KimW (Feb 24, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap - The entry thread closes in 47 minutes!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 24, 2021)

I showed my daughter the entry thread and had her pick her favorite. Of course, after she picked, I said, "What do you think of this one?" And pointed to mine. She looked at me and smirked. Ah, teenagers, gotta love 'em. 

But at least I now know that she DOES pay attention to what I do because she knew which one was mine.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 24, 2021)

2 minutes @Peachy Clean Soap !


----------



## Zing (Feb 24, 2021)

Taiwan Circlers:  Forgive me if I posted this already.  It's hard to describe surfaces because of the weird way it's cut.  These descriptions are referred to a loaf that is UNcut:  My swirl looked great on the _top _of the loaf and the _middle _of the loaf.  However the _bottom _of the loaf didn't move much.  I hope that made sense.  I used a chopstick.  Any advice on how to avoid this in the future?  Thanks!



Misschief said:


> *sigh* I won't be able to make the deadline. I just haven't had the time or the energy to try another batch.


Yes, *sigh* of relief that you're not entering, the competition already is overwhelming!!   Oh wait, sorry, I just remembered this isn't cut-throat.  Too much "Forged In Fire" t.v. for me.  Seriously, @Misschief, try it for kicks and giggles.  It was a bit stressful in the moment, but the results are amazing.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 24, 2021)

@Zing, I think it is pretty normal for the bottom to be less swirly. 

Edit because that wasn't maybe too helpful - trying a bigger swirling tool might give you better swirls on the bottom, but then your overall swirl is likely to be chunkier too. Maybe waiting for a thicker trace? I guess as long as the middles were pretty, I was okay with it.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 24, 2021)

Zing said:


> Taiwan Circlers:  Forgive me if I posted this already.  It's hard to describe surfaces because of the weird way it's cut.  These descriptions are referred to a loaf that is UNcut:  My swirl looked great on the _top _of the loaf and the _middle _of the loaf.  However the _bottom _of the loaf didn't move much.  I hope that made sense.  I used a chopstick.  Any advice on how to avoid this in the future?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Yes, *sigh* of relief that you're not entering, the competition already is overwhelming!!   Oh wait, sorry, I just remembered this isn't cut-throat.  Too much "Forged In Fire" t.v. for me.  Seriously, @Misschief, try it for kicks and giggles.  It was a bit stressful in the moment, but the results are amazing.


Making sure the top and bottom of the swirling tool are the same width ( no pointed or rounded edges) are as good as it gets when it comes to that. The bottom of the mold also holds onto the soap, and you would have to somehow overcome the drag of all that surface area to get a perfectly uniform swirl. I've chosen to plane the bottom of the loaf off because I want both sides of my bars to be uniform.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 24, 2021)

Zing said:


> However the _bottom _of the loaf didn't move much. I hope that made sense. I used a chopstick. Any advice on how to avoid this in the future? Thanks!


I used a popsicle stick and a wider crafting popsicle stick in a couple of my attempts and cut the rounded bottom off for a flat full contact swirling tool after I think @AliOop suggested it earlier in this post. My bottoms where still a little muddy but only required one slide on the planer to reveal the pretty swirl as opposed to 2 or 3...


----------



## Misschief (Feb 24, 2021)

Zing said:


> Taiwan Circlers:  Forgive me if I posted this already.  It's hard to describe surfaces because of the weird way it's cut.  These descriptions are referred to a loaf that is UNcut:  My swirl looked great on the _top _of the loaf and the _middle _of the loaf.  However the _bottom _of the loaf didn't move much.  I hope that made sense.  I used a chopstick.  Any advice on how to avoid this in the future?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Yes, *sigh* of relief that you're not entering, the competition already is overwhelming!!   Oh wait, sorry, I just remembered this isn't cut-throat.  Too much "Forged In Fire" t.v. for me.  Seriously, @Misschief, try it for kicks and giggles.  It was a bit stressful in the moment, but the results are amazing.


Oh, I've tried it. My one try was less than stellar and I've already posted it earlier in this thread. I will try it again at some point.


----------



## Zing (Feb 24, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Oh, I've tried it. My one try was less than stellar and I've already posted it earlier in this thread. I will try it again at some point.


Oops, I forgot.  I liked that one, with the green and purple combo.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 24, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap We'd still love to see your soap! It's not required, I'm just curious.   And I think you still get to vote, too.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 24, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> Not by any means an expert with M&P, but the colors would all have to stay both distinct from each other and fluid while being swirled. I think it would be very challenging, but if you attempt it, let us know how it went.


I have tried normal swirls twice, first was a fail, all mixed together and made to one color. Second time was more of success, still need improvements. I will definitely try CT Swirl with M&P and post here, once I have bettered my swirling techniques. 

Attaching my second attempt at swirling, used pink & white, not much distinct, but, didnt melt into a single color like earlier.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 24, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I don’t think it would be a swirl that could be accomplished with M&P very easily. But there are some amazingly talented people out there who do things with it that I marvel at so who knows!


Ok, I will google if anyone had done it. I was just curious, if anyone from our forum had tried it yet.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 24, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I have tried normal swirls twice, first was a fail, all mixed together and made to one color. Second time was more of success, still need improvements. I will definitely try CT Swirl with M&P and post here, once I have bettered my swirling techniques.
> 
> Attaching my second attempt at swirling, used pink & white, not much distinct, but, didnt melt into a single color like earlier.
> 
> View attachment 54426


For M&P, that's pretty distinct! I wonder if you're dye is migrating a little though? If so, maybe using Micas instead would help? Just a thought.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 24, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> For M&P, that's pretty distinct! I wonder if you're dye is migrating a little though? If so, maybe using Micas instead would help? Just a thought.


Thank you, I used Strawberries & Cream FO in it. I used liquid colors, may be thats the issue. I will try Mica colors in next attempt.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 24, 2021)

I thought The Time Zone Was USA MNT. Gosh Darn It.  I'd Just Finished My Pictures. Well Sorry I Got It Mixed Up.  This Is My Picture I Would Of Entered In The Challenge .


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 24, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I thought The Time Zone Was USA MNT. Gosh Darn It.  I'd Just Finished My Pictures. Well Sorry I Got It Mixed Up.  This Is My Picture I Would Of Entered In The Challenge .


It's so pretty!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 24, 2021)

This Is My 2nd Taiwan Swirl Design. This was a lot of fun' next time I'll Get The Time Zone Correct' oh goodness.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 24, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> It's so pretty!



Thank you' awwww


----------



## dibbles (Feb 25, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap I'm so sorry you misunderstood. We've been trying to use GMT for the challenges so it stays consistent regardless of where in the world the hosts and participants are. Your soaps are lovely, and thank you for trying this technique. I hope it was fun for you despite not getting your entry in.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 25, 2021)

The survey is open and emails with the link and password have been sent. If you were on the list and I missed you, please let me know. The voting survey will be open through 2/27 and the winners will be announced on 2/28.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 25, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap those are amazing! Thank you for sharing them despite missing the deadline.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap I'm so sorry you misunderstood. We've been trying to use GMT for the challenges so it stays consistent regardless of where in the world the hosts and participants are. Your soaps are lovely, and thank you for trying this technique. I hope it was fun for you despite not getting your entry in.


Awww Thank you. I was thinking it was US MNT. Oh goodness. on a positive note' Ive learned how to Do A Twain Swirl' & I now know GMT stands for Greenwich Not  USA Mountain Time.. lol Thank you Dear.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap those are amazing! Thank you for sharing them despite missing the deadline.


Awwww Thank You' I had the hardest time choosing which one I would of entered' The bright colored soap was my first one I made yesterday' then had a go at it again today' w/ the 2nd Picture.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 25, 2021)

Just a thought - I don't know how it works technically, but I've seen in a game forum my partner uses, there is an option for a countdown timer. It's usually placed within the first post of a thread about a group event. 

If the first post in the entry thread had a timer saying "Entry closes in X days, y hours z seconds", it might reduce confusion. 

Of course there will still be last minute issues like soap too soft to cut etc!


----------



## KimW (Feb 25, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I thought The Time Zone Was USA MNT. Gosh Darn It.  I'd Just Finished My Pictures. Well Sorry I Got It Mixed Up.  This Is My Picture I Would Of Entered In The Challenge .


I echo what @GemstonePony said - SO pretty!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> Just a thought - I don't know how it works technically, but I've seen in a game forum my partner uses, there is an option for a countdown timer. It's usually placed within the first post of a thread about a group event.
> 
> If the first post in the entry thread had a timer saying "Entry closes in X days, y hours z seconds", it might reduce confusion.
> 
> Of course there will still be last minute issues like soap too soft to cut etc!


Thats a good Idea' my problem I didn't get notices on my phone' (I need to chk my settings here) also I did get a heads up that it was closing' from a Dear Friend though' Thank U,  sadly I was soaping & didn't check this app all day.  Good news "all Challenge's usually close at GMT - UK Time zone! good to know.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 25, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Good news "all Challenge's usually close at GMT - UK Time zone! good to know.


Well, unless it's summer - I think the UK observes some sort of daylight saving time like we have here. It's best to just convert from GMT.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Well, unless it's summer - I think the UK observes some sort of daylight saving time like we have here. It's best to just convert from GMT.


Thx


----------



## dibbles (Feb 25, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> Just a thought - I don't know how it works technically, but I've seen in a game forum my partner uses, there is an option for a countdown timer. It's usually placed within the first post of a thread about a group event.
> 
> If the first post in the entry thread had a timer saying "Entry closes in X days, y hours z seconds", it might reduce confusion.
> 
> Of course there will still be last minute issues like soap too soft to cut etc!


Good thought, but I wouldn't have a clue where to start with that and I'm not sure it would even be possible (allowed) to add something like that to a forum post.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 25, 2021)

Is it a bad sign that I am already eagerly awaiting the next challenge?


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 25, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Is it a bad sign that I am already eagerly awaiting the next challenge?


So am I, so I hope it's not bad!


----------



## KimW (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm already online to find more/better natural colorants.  LOL  Hopefully they'll be ready for the next one!  Oh, this soapy obsession.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 25, 2021)

What could possibly be wrong with obsessively eagerly awaiting another challenge in this addictive and expensive soothing and peaceful hobby of ours??


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 25, 2021)

The natural colorant entries made me curious about trying them myself. I have a few basics (turmeric, clays, activated charcoal, cocoa powder, etc.) but I’ve never gone further than those basics.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 25, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> The natural colorant entries made me curious about trying them myself. I have a few basics (turmeric, clays, activated charcoal, cocoa powder, etc.) but I’ve never gone further than those basics.


Hmmm maybe a future challenge?


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 25, 2021)

KimW said:


> I'm already online to find more/better natural colorants.  LOL  Hopefully they'll be ready for the next one!  Oh, this soapy obsession.


Kim check out the photo earlier in this thread I posted with rhubarb root, alkanet, and annatto. The rhubarb root is amazing. (There’s probably a way to link the earlier post but I don’t know how, sorry! A couple pages back.)


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 25, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Hmmm maybe a future challenge?


That’s a great idea!!


----------



## KimW (Feb 25, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Kim check out the photo earlier in this thread I posted with rhubarb root, alkanet, and annatto. The rhubarb root is amazing. (There’s probably a way to link the earlier post but I don’t know how, sorry! A couple pages back.)


I did indeed see that post and I've been wondering about it and have it saved to "study" later!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> What could possibly be wrong with obsessively eagerly awaiting another challenge in this addictive and expensive soothing and peaceful hobby of ours??


Looking forward to next challenge' I'll be posting Last Day & Hour'!! jst kidding . Not a fan of naturals colors' for next challenge.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 25, 2021)

KimW said:


> I echo what @GemstonePony said - SO pretty!


Thank you Kim


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 25, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap I have to chime in to say that I love your soaps. i’m sorry that it didn’t work out for you to enter them this time.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 25, 2021)

I do like the idea of a countdown timer. There are a bunch of free ones available for any website or forum. 

@Angie would it be possible for an admin to set the timer at some point during each monthly challenge?


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 26, 2021)

A dumb question, why this method is called Taiwan circling method? Was it created in Taiwan? I googled didnt find any answers, only tutorials available.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't really know but found this:








						Natural Colorant Taiwan Swirl - Soap Queen
					

This beautiful technique is called the ‘Taiwan Swirl’ because of the first YouTube video that showcased this style of soapmaking. The most difficult part of this recipe is keeping the batter at a light enough trace to get wispy lines. You can change the look of the design by changing the size of...




					www.soapqueen.com
				




The circling Taiwan swirl adds the step to the original Taiwan swirl technique of circling the perimeter of the mold with a chopstick (or something) after the Taiwan swirl is done.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap I have to chime in to say that I love your soaps. i’m sorry that it didn’t work out for you to enter them this time.


Aww Thank you so much' So kind. .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 26, 2021)

KimW said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap - The entry thread closes in 47 minutes!
> View attachment 54384


Oh That Funny!! just saw this...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 26, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> 2 minutes @Peachy Clean Soap !



Thx for your closing bell' .  somehow I missed this.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 26, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap We'd still love to see your soap! It's not required, I'm just curious.   And I think you still get to vote, too.



Yes I was able to vote'Yay' such beautiful soap's ! my goodness. Sorry I didn't reply sooner' I just saw your post.


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 27, 2021)

I can't wait for the results LOL. 

Probably a taboo question, but can you vote for your own entry? Obviously I didn't or I wouldn't be asking LOL. I think that I would actually feel weird voting for my own. I'm just curious.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 27, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I can't wait for the results LOL.
> 
> Probably a taboo question, but can you vote for your own entry? Obviously I didn't or I wouldn't be asking LOL. I think that I would actually feel weird voting for my own. I'm just curious.


I'll be quite honest.  You Betcha I would vote for my own soap if its a great soap.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 27, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I can't wait for the results LOL.
> 
> Probably a taboo question, but can you vote for your own entry? Obviously I didn't or I wouldn't be asking LOL. I think that I would actually feel weird voting for my own. I'm just curious.


Voting is such a personal choice, of course, and there are very good reasons we can't see how we all voted, or how the entries ranked after top 3.
For me, it feels a little like an election, so I vote for myself (and others). We're given three votes, so I'm promptly voting against mine twice. I certainly wouldn't vote for myself and stop there, that really would be poor sportsmanship.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 27, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'll be quite honest.


----------



## bookreader451 (Feb 27, 2021)

i really enjoyed the soaps everyone made.  They are amazing. I haven't had a chance to make soap in a month and I am sorry I missed this challenge.  Hopefully next month things will lighten up.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2021)

Everyone has voted, so I won't make you wait until tomorrow   

First Place: The_Emerald_Chicken
Second Place: Jersey Girl
Third Place: Mobjack Bay

Congrats to the winners, and to everyone who entered. The soaps were outstanding! You all get a participation trophy.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 27, 2021)

Congratulations, @The_Emerald_Chicken , @Jersey Girl , and @Mobjack Bay ! And well-done everyone!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @dibbles for hosting and for everyone who participated. This was a fun challenge!  And a big congratulations to @The_Emerald_Chicken  and @Mobjack Bay!  There were so many gorgeous soaps in this challenge that it was truly hard to pick just three.  So much talent in this group!


----------



## TashaBird (Feb 27, 2021)

Well deserved wins! Gorgeous soaps! So much fun and good learning! Huzzah!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 27, 2021)

Congratulations @The_Emerald_Chicken @Jersey Girl for your beautiful soaps  and to everyone for the fantastic inspiration and a really fun time learning this month.  And @dibbles ♥♥♥


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I love the encouragement and inspiration that comes from this group. So many creative soaps this month....way to go! And a big congrats to @Jersey Girl and @Mobjack Bay as well!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 27, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Everyone has voted, so I won't make you wait until tomorrow
> 
> First Place: The_Emerald_Chicken
> Second Place: Jersey Girl
> ...



I loved the first prize entry (which I voted for) but would loved to have seen it photographed like the others to see the pattern they form together.


----------



## Zing (Feb 27, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Everyone has voted, so I won't make you wait until tomorrow
> 
> First Place: The_Emerald_Chicken
> Second Place: Jersey Girl
> ...


Congrats to the winners!  So many entries and so many posts about experiences and hints, this one really generated a lot of energy and interest.  Can't wait for my trophy to come!!!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

Zing said:


> Can't wait for my trophy to come!!!


I'll take a pass on the trophy--one less thing to dust, clean, organize, and brag about.

Seriously, I had a LOT of fun with this challenge. My very first crack at Taiwan Swirl was enjoyable and gave me a feeling of accomplishment. Heck, I pulled off three dividers and five colors! 


P.S. I still haven't cleaned off the dividers.


----------



## Guspuppy (Feb 27, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! There were some seriously pretty soaps in this challenge. So fun!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2021)

@Zing here you go


----------



## KimW (Feb 27, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @Zing here you go


I needed to add more laughy faces...


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Feb 27, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I loved the first prize entry (which I voted for) but would loved to have seen it photographed like the others to see the pattern they form together.


Here's a quick pic I just took    Sorry the colors don't show up quite right.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I'll take a pass on the trophy--one less thing to dust, clean, organize, and brag about.
> 
> Seriously, I had a LOT of fun with this challenge. My very first crack at Taiwan Swirl was enjoyable and gave me a feeling of accomplishment. Heck, I pulled off three dividers and five colors!
> 
> ...



That is definitely the right attitude!  My first challenge and I have to be happy that I even felt comfortable to actually enter!  I do have to learn when to quit though - 4 tries overall - guess my friends will be getting a lot of gifts in the near future.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Here's a quick pic I just took    Sorry the colors don't show up quite right.
> View attachment 54545


FYI: your soap was my daughter's favorite. She'll be delighted knowing that you won first place.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

SPowers said:


> That is definitely the right attitude!  My first challenge and I have to be happy that I even felt comfortable to actually enter!  I do have to learn when to quit though - 4 tries overall - guess my friends will be getting a lot of gifts in the near future.


Well, I did cry on my husband's shoulder for a few hours before I managed to muster up the humility to congratulate everyone. I'm kidding, of course--I only cried for a few minutes. 

I put forth four tries, too, @SPowers . After the first, it felt like a compulsion. 

I think the reason I didn't clean off the divers (at least subconsciously) was to prevent myself from attempting it a fifth. Can't do another TS if my tools are a mess, now can I? This is also why I posted my soap as soon as possible. I'm actually really competitive and knew that if I waited until everyone posted theirs, it would have impacted any subsequent batches. I didn't feel comfortable with that. I prefer to be driven by my creativity and not tainted by that of others.

It's no coincidence that I made chocolate chip cookies today.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Well, I did cry on my husband's shoulder for a few hours before I managed to muster up the humility to congratulate everyone. I'm kidding, of course--I only cried for a few minutes.
> 
> I put forth four tries, too, @SPowers . After the first, it felt like a compulsion.
> 
> ...


Your soap was stunning. Truly, you made a masterpiece. I hope they were congratulatory cookies, not consolation cookies!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 27, 2021)

I did three tries, and the second one was so bad that I blocked it out of my mind ... but when I logged into the SMF calculator, it showed recipes for SMF Feb Challenge 1 and SMF Feb Challenge 2. I honestly had to wrack my brain to remember what #2 even looked like - that's how quickly I washed it out and went on to the next one.

Which is so funny, because when I make one I like, I can't leave it alone. I'm in the soap room checking on it several times a day (like it is going to wander off??) till the next favorite batch comes out of the mold.

ETA: I agree, @The_Phoenix your soaps were beautiful! And so were yours, @Vicki C! Other than the one soap that I picked as my favorite, there were EIGHT others that vied for spots 2 and 3 - and yours were both in there!


----------



## KimW (Feb 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Which is so funny, because when I make one I like, I can't leave it alone. I'm in the soap room checking on it several times a day (like it is going to wander off??) till the next favorite batch comes out of the mold.


Yay - I'm not the only one!!


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 27, 2021)

Lol, I did 5 tries, I think, 6 over the last 5 weeks. I can't actually remember them all. To be fair, they were all different recipes that I was planning to make anyways. Except for the one that I just did to use ingredients I didn't want, and hated the results so much (aside from fragrance and design) that I threw it out and used the design in a different, new recipe. It was my entry.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I did three tries, and the second one was so bad that I blocked it out of my mind ... but when I logged into the SMF calculator, it showed recipes for SMF Feb Challenge 1 and SMF Feb Challenge 2. I honestly had to wrack my brain to remember what #2 even looked like - that's how quickly I washed it out and went on to the next one.
> 
> Which is so funny, because when I make one I like, I can't leave it alone. I'm in the soap room checking on it several times a day (like it is going to wander off??) till the next favorite batch comes out of the mold.
> 
> ETA: I agree, @The_Phoenix your soaps were beautiful! And so were yours, @Vicki C! Other than the one soap that I picked as my favorite, there were EIGHT others that vied for spots 2 and 3 - and yours were both in there!





KimW said:


> Yay - I'm not the only one!!


Checking on my soaps is a part-time job! The TS top is soooo stunning to look at, right? How can you not look! Normally, the inside of a soap holds all of the mystery. But the soap top of a TS? *wolf whistle* It's bee-yoo-tee-fool.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 28, 2021)

Today I boxed up and moved around soap still curing and played around with my last batch of challenge soap. It was kinda like a puzzle pairing and fitting the design together! It was a fun distraction! And, congratulations to everyone! This was an awesome experience!


----------



## melonpan (Feb 28, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone, stunning soaps!

I'm very late to the party (I was planning to do this outside of the challenge due to not meeting requirements) as I had an unexpected busy month and only managed to do my first circling Taiwan swirl yesterday. As someone else said in the thread, it was definitely a team effort! I had to ask my partner to keep the dividers down and pour with me haha. Quite a funny one.

My batter was definitely too thin (in hindsight I should have brought it to a light trace but I was worried it would have thickened up fast!) and I think the colours kind of mixed together. But the good side was that the recipe behaved well, I was so pleased that even using two clays and EOs, the batter didn't thicken too much.

It's just resting in the mold so I'll wait for the cut (I can see a layer of soda ash forming, agh) and definitely try this again!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 28, 2021)

KimW said:


> Yay - I'm not the only one!!



You most definitely are not!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I'll take a pass on the trophy--one less thing to dust, clean, organize, and brag about.
> 
> Seriously, I had a LOT of fun with this challenge. My very first crack at Taiwan Swirl was enjoyable and gave me a feeling of accomplishment. Heck, I pulled off three dividers and five colors!
> 
> ...


I've wrapped my soap deviders in Plastic Wrap' unrolled easy peezy'


----------



## Zing (Feb 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I put forth four tries, too, @SPowers . After the first, it felt like a compulsion.


Your color choices were inspired!  Really, something else.


KimW said:


> Yay - I'm not the only one!!


Uh, doesn't everybody?  I don't know about you all, but my soaps need strict supervision -- especially in those crucial first 48 hours.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2021)

Big Hugs To Our "Winners" WELL DONE!!!! .  
 I to check my soap several times when its curing' I cant stop myself!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Here's a quick pic I just took    Sorry the colors don't show up quite right.
> View attachment 54545


So Beautiful OMG


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2021)

Zing said:


> Your color choices were inspired!  Really, something else.
> 
> Uh, doesn't everybody?  I don't know about you all, but my soaps need strict supervision -- especially in those crucial first 48 hours.


----------



## earlene (Feb 28, 2021)

Congratulations,

*The_Emerald_Chicken, Jersey Girl *&* Mobjack Bay*

Great work, everyone!


----------



## earlene (Feb 28, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Is it a bad sign that I am already eagerly awaiting the next challenge?



Of course not!  I will be hosting the March Challenge.  I believe I will be posting it on Tuesday, as Monday is too full of other things on my personal agenda.

Here's a hint: You will be using a base soap, overwhich you will pour your palette. Therefore I have decided that it is okay to use a previously made soap for the base (under the palette you will create) or you can make it all this month. That's all I will hint at at the moment.


----------



## Guspuppy (Feb 28, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've wrapped my soap deviders in Plastic Wrap' unrolled easy peezy'



Freaking genius!!! And I thought swaddling them in shipping tape to be easy to clean was smart....


----------



## KimW (Feb 28, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've wrapped my soap deviders in Plastic Wrap' unrolled easy peezy'


Genius!!


----------



## KimW (Feb 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> Here's a hint: You will be using a base soap, overwhich you will pour your palette. Therefore I have decided that it is okay to use a previously made soap for the base (under the palette you will create) or you can make it all this month. That's all I will hint at at the moment.


----------



## GemstonePony (Feb 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> Of course not!  I will be hosting the March Challenge.  I believe I will be posting it on Tuesday, as Monday is too full of other things on my personal agenda.
> 
> Here's a hint: You will be using a base soap, overwhich you will pour your palette. Therefore I have decided that it is okay to use a previously made soap for the base (under the palette you will create) or you can make it all this month. That's all I will hint at at the moment.


Hmm... Well, I'm off to search the internets for acrylic pour techniques. Just in case the knowledge comes in handy at some point in the near future for some reason.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> Of course not!  I will be hosting the March Challenge.  I believe I will be posting it on Tuesday, as Monday is too full of other things on my personal agenda.
> 
> Here's a hint: You will be using a base soap, overwhich you will pour your palette. Therefore I have decided that it is okay to use a previously made soap for the base (under the palette you will create) or you can make it all this month. That's all I will hint at at the moment.



That sounds almost like something a beginner could try? Or maybe not! Lol.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> Of course not!  I will be hosting the March Challenge.  I believe I will be posting it on Tuesday, as Monday is too full of other things on my personal agenda.
> 
> Here's a hint: You will be using a base soap, overwhich you will pour your palette. Therefore I have decided that it is okay to use a previously made soap for the base (under the palette you will create) or you can make it all this month. That's all I will hint at at the moment.


(Starts maniacally googling “pouring over base soap...” )


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 28, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> Hmm... Well, I'm off to search the internets for acrylic pour techniques. Just in case the knowledge comes in handy at some point in the near future for some reason.


Hahaha didn’t even see this, me too


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 28, 2021)

Hmmm, maybe glaze pour? LOL. I hope so. I have been wanting to try it

Edit: mirror glaze, like dibbles profile


----------



## luluzapcat (Mar 1, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> ...Curious to see if it turns brown, but it was really bright red at the pour...
> 
> Here are the pours of both soaps and the natural colorants, along with what the rhubarb look like when steeping. So, it’s similar to turmeric, starts yellow, trends pink / red in soap. The light is bad in the natural colorant one, it was brighter than it appears.



Thanks so much for sharing all this information! I'm really interested in natural colorants and your soap is just inspiring. 

I am going to have to try rhubarb for sure! I too am very curious to find out if it turns brown.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 1, 2021)

KimW said:


> View attachment 54569


Oh this makes me laugh out loud


----------



## Guspuppy (Mar 1, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Hmmm, maybe glaze pour? LOL. I hope so. I have been wanting to try it
> 
> Edit: mirror glaze, like dibbles profile



I immediately had to go look at dibbles' profile pic! That looks interesting!


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 3, 2021)

When will be the next challenge start? Not eager to participate, just eager to see more soaps


----------



## KimW (Mar 3, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> When will be the next challenge start? Not eager to participate, just eager to see more soaps







__





						SMF March 2021 Soap Challenge - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique
					

Welcome to the March 2021 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique.  PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.  SMF Challenge General Rules  1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and have been a SMF member for...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## VikingChick (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m too new to enter this challenge, but I wanted to play along at home. This was my first attempt ever at a Taiwan swirl. As you can see, I didn’t get the green throughout the loaf, but after cutting it horizontally I ended up with two different patterns and I like both. I’m pretty happy with it! (I still struggle with beveling edges, so don’t look too closely at that.....)

Colors are TD, black oxide, brown oxide, and chrome green oxide. Scent is Tobacco and Bay Leaf from BB.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Zing (Mar 6, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> I’m too new to enter this challenge, but I wanted to play along at home. This was my first attempt ever at a Taiwan swirl. As you can see, I didn’t get the green throughout the loaf, but after cutting it horizontally I ended up with two different patterns and I like both. I’m pretty happy with it! (I still struggle with beveling edges, so don’t look too closely at that.....)
> 
> Colors are TD, black oxide, brown oxide, and chrome green oxide. Scent is Tobacco and Bay Leaf from BB.
> 
> View attachment 54734


Astounding!  Love the one with green.  I may have to copy this.  That would have been stiff competition in the challenge thread.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Mar 6, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> I’m too new to enter this challenge, but I wanted to play along at home. This was my first attempt ever at a Taiwan swirl. As you can see, I didn’t get the green throughout the loaf, but after cutting it horizontally I ended up with two different patterns and I like both. I’m pretty happy with it! (I still struggle with beveling edges, so don’t look too closely at that.....)
> 
> Colors are TD, black oxide, brown oxide, and chrome green oxide. Scent is Tobacco and Bay Leaf from BB.
> 
> View attachment 54734


Great Job! Love It!!!


----------



## Guspuppy (Mar 6, 2021)

I also love the one with the green! Might have to try it again myself now!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

Green is such an underrated color. Wonderful execution, @VikingChick!


----------



## VikingChick (Mar 6, 2021)

Zing said:


> Astounding!  Love the one with green.  I may have to copy this.  That would have been stiff competition in the challenge thread.


Thank you!  Side note.....I see you live in MN. I lived in Rochester for 18 years!



The_Phoenix said:


> Green is such an underrated color. Wonderful execution, @VikingChick!


Thank you!



SoapLover1 said:


> Great Job! Love It!!!


Thanks!


----------

